# Announcement! Future Plans - Read within if you dare...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi everyone.

As you know I have recently purchased Clubstogie.com. As promised Paul, myself, and all of the moderators/admins here would like to, in an effort of full disclosure, clue you in to the future Clubstogie. I am honored to point out that all of the mods/admins for Clubstogie are onboard with this game plan and will be coming along for the ride and retaining their mod/admin powers. For clarity reasons I have put together the follow FAQ which hopefully will answer many of the questions you may have. And any questions it does not answer we will respond to as soon as possible but first I would like to share my vision with you.

I love cigars. It is a passion of mine and has been for over 5 years. Cigars help me relax, cigars help me think, cigars and friends and football make me happy. Cigars allow me to ensure long spousal conversations that I might not normally be able to endure. I see this as an opportunity to do what I love, do what has never been done before, and hopefully make it into a successful business as well.

If we are able to be part of the largest cigar social site on the planet it will enable us to do things that apart would not be achievable. For instance - create an annual charity poker tournament. Perhaps we can partner with a couple of cigar companies to sponsor a herf in Iraq or Afghanistan for our troops. Being able to build a singular voice may enable us to receive membership discounts on cigar product from various vendors. We may be able to do an annual cigar members conference. In addition to all of that a number of members have mentioned to me the ability to start a cigar advocacy group whose voice can be heard and respected. I believe we will have the ability to do all of those things and more if we can come together in a strong, powerful, and coordinated way and everyone will win.

Below is a list of Q/A I put together. If there are any questions you have that are not covered below (and I am betting there will be!) please post them and I would ask for your patience as it is my intention to respond to each and every question.

Q: I heard you recently bought a bunch of sites. Which sites did you buy?

A: This is true. I have purchased ClubStogie.com, Cigar-Review.com, Top25cigar.com, CigarLive.com

Q: I thought you also purchased Cigarsmokers.com. Did you?

A: I had initial intensions of purchasing Cigarsmokers - however the deal has fallen apart. As a result I do NOT own Cigarsmokers.com and will not own Cigarsmokers.com

Q: So what exactly are your plans?

A: We are starting a new consolidated network of cigar sites under one name calling it PUFF.COM. On the home page of Puff.com we will be putting together a compilation of the best off all of the sites. We will have cigar reviews, video, blogs, podcasts, newsletters, a top25 section, a lifestyle section, interviews, and anything else that makes sense and is interesting. We are also open to any ideas you may have. We will also have a central location called forums.puff.com where all of the above mentioned forums will be merged.

Q: But what about all my posts, my post count, my friend network, my awards, my settings, etc

A: We are going to do our best to bring over ALL of that data so NONE of it will be lost.

Q: What about my name? What if someone has the same name on one of the other forums?

A: In an effort of fairness -any- duplicate names will be changed to reflect the board from which you came IE the handle MRCIGAR exists on all 3 forums. Each person would have their name changed to MRCIGAR-CR (cigar review) MRCIGAR-CS (club stogie) MRCIGAR-CL (cigar live) - this will happen automagically. 

Q: But I don’t want to be merged into a big forum. I like things the way they are and do not want any change! I like the friends and relationships on have on THIS board and don’t want to be forced to interact with others outside of my forum.

A: I understand and can appreciate your concerns. As a result here is what we will be doing. We will have our general cigar topics on forums.puff.com - all posts will be moved there. BUT we will be creating a 'clubhouse' for each individual forum. ONLY people who have come from that forum will have permission to see/post in the clubhouse. Existing mods/admins from each forum will continue to mod/admin their respective clubhouses as well as Puff.com. View the clubhouse as a sanctuary and more like a mini forum. You will gain access to the clubhouse by visiting the main page of forums.puff.com and you will see a forum called CLUB STOGIE CLUBHOUSE.

Q: What kind of topics will we have in our clubhouse?

A: Whatever you want. We want to avoid a lot of duplication - for instance if the main forums.puff.com has a section called Cigar Reviews we would want all of the posts dealing with cigar reviews to go there and not in 4 different places. However if you wanted a special HERF section for your clubhouse/board, a general place to discuss anything general cigar related, sports, whatever all of those are fine and we will set them up for you.

Q: What if I don’t want to be involved in the Puff.com community at all? Do I have to?

A: No. You don’t. You can simply participate in your clubhouse from your forum and if you decide to venture outside of that forum you can do that on your own terms.

Q: Who will the moderator/admins be for the new forums.puff.com?

A: All existing mods/admins of Clubstogie, Cigarlive, and Cigar-Review have agreed to continue in their roles as mods/admins. It will be a joint collaborative effort.

Q: When is all of this happening?

A: Most likely before the year is out - could be in a month or two. We have plenty of technical issues we need
to address in order to make it happen and to ensure everything works smooth out of the box.

Q: Will there be a PAID member area of the forum?

A: The entire forum will be open and free to everyone. We may have a paid membership section for things like special
discounts from vendors, sponsors, discounts on conferences and magazines and such but that would be the extent of it. If you have already paid for membership on Clubstogie that paid membership will move over to Puff.com

Q: What about forum rules? We have different rules here than the other forums do.

A: Mod teams from all forums will be getting together to discuss a combination of all of the rules from all 3 forums. It is my greatest hope that we will be able to take what makes each forum great and combine all of those strengths. It will take a collaborative effort on the part of the mods/admins/ and most importantly YOU for this to succeed.

OK guys this is really most of what I can think of. I will try to answer questions as much as possible. Please understand this is a fluid situation and not everything is etched into stone!

I can appreciate the fact that this is all conceptual at this point and once we launch Puff.com there will be a lot of additional concerns/questions. I give you my word we will work hard to not only address them but take all feedback into consideration. This is a joint effort - we will have the best combined mod/admin team for cigars in the world. And I am positive we will have the best cigar community as well. I intend to be super active in the forums and on the site - I will have a column on Puff.com and if any of you would like to participate beyond the forums (reviews, editorial, writing, blog, whatever!) please shoot me a PM.

Looking forward to meeting you guys for a smoke sometime real soon. We are shooting for a January/February Puff.com launch party where everyone will be invited. Drinks on me 

jon


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Appreciate the information. I will continue to watch with great interest. 

I know there are still questions about how you will generate income from the site... and about protection of our personal information, e-mail addresses, etc. 

I am glad the mods from CS are on-board. :ss


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info! :tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Onwards and upwards.

Hopefully we will be able to maintain the "distinct culture" of Club Stogie at Puff.com.

Bear


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

My initial reaction is  

I am however going to be positive and hope everything will be ok. This is going to be interesting. 

Good luck.


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Merging into 1 big site? :hn

Hopefully things don't change much..


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Jon, thanks for taking the time to write out your vision in the FAQ. What struck me immediately reading your opening statement was to create the largest cigar social site on the planet.

I do appreciate you keeping the integrity of the forums through forums.puff.com, thank you.

Is part of the vision to give puff.com the feel of other social networks like myspace or facebook?

Thanks,
Ji

P.S... thanks for the future drinks!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Dammit Jon you said this was comming on Friday? Shheeez!!!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> My initial reaction is
> 
> I am however going to be positive and hope everything will be ok. This is going to be interesting.
> 
> Good luck.


:tpd: but hopefully the clubhouses can keep the unique feel of each forum


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

Any chance of getting a web name that doesn't sound like a stoners hangout?


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Mr Flibble said:


> Any chance of getting a web name that doesn't sound like a stoners hangout?


Yeah. Something a little more professional.


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

white_s2k said:


> Merging into 1 big site? :hn
> 
> Hopefully things don't change much..


 :tpd: I also felt negatively about this, but we all have to keep a positive attitude. I was just getting comfortable here LOL


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Mr Flibble said:


> Any chance of getting a web name that doesn't sound like a stoners hangout?


:tpd: * Yeah... my wife already asked... "Puff.Com?" with that "you gotta be kidding me" inflection.* :ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I can dig it. Man, you rack up RG FAST Jon!


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

puffpuffgive.com HA!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Appreciate the information. I will continue to watch with great interest.
> 
> I know there are still questions about how you will generate income from the site... and about protection of our personal information, e-mail addresses, etc.
> 
> I am glad the mods from CS are on-board. :ss


I knew I left out something damn it! lol

*** Your information will NEVER be sold. Never ever. It is private. Will remain private under all circumstances. We will have a privacy policy posted for all to see as well ***


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bear said:


> Onwards and upwards.
> 
> Hopefully we will be able to maintain the "distinct culture" of Club Stogie at Puff.com.
> 
> Bear


This is a top priority for myself and the mod team as well - for sure.

j


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Jon, are you going to destroy the Habanos forums?


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> I can dig it. Man, you rack up RG FAST Jon!


sure but psshh, look at that weak trader rating :ss


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

khubli said:


> Hi Jon, thanks for taking the time to write out your vision in the FAQ. What struck me immediately reading your opening statement was to create the largest cigar social site on the planet.
> 
> I do appreciate you keeping the integrity of the forums through forums.puff.com, thank you.
> 
> ...


A excellent question. That is not our main goal but may happen as a byproduct. Our main goal is being all about cigars and providing the best most interesting content and a friendly cigar community

j


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

we all knew it was going to happen and I'm not happy about it. not like that matters to anyone but lets see where this goes.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Andyman said:


> Dammit Jon you said this was comming on Friday? Shheeez!!!


lol I thought you guys might appreciate a nice early surprise


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Will these clubhouses, have different sub forums within them? Or will they just be a general area?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

elderboy02 said:


> Jon, are you going to destroy the Habanos forums?


Jon has already bought 500 tons of ammonium nitrate to further his plans to "destroy" the Habanos Lounge.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Farewell Club Stogie, it has been fun. 

Puff.com is a horrible name.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

rx2010 said:


> :tpd: but hopefully the clubhouses can keep the unique feel of each forum


Yes that is something we are going to strive for and the mods from each forum will be modding their own clubhouse

j


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Let's just say, for hypothetical reasoning, of course, that I was banned from one forum, for whatever reason in the past, how would that affect my membership to another clubhouse in the future? And current and future banning policies? Are those on the table as of yet? The internecine conflicts between boards that currently exist? How will those established conflicts be resolved, through moderator mediation boards? A few very "celebrated" individuals come to mind, and there are no deficiencies of quite passionate and outspoken individuals regarding how the integration of "clubhouses" will be perceived, not to mention posting erm........ _styles._ the main Puff.com board may have to have quite different policies than the sub-boards, and more stringent, making some hypocritical conflict inevitable, or in the milieu of the child forum, a cultural change that is antagonistic due to the inherent nature of that forum to begin with.

Just wondering aloud. I have a flame retardant suit at the ready.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Mr Flibble said:


> Any chance of getting a web name that doesn't sound like a stoners hangout?


fraid not..


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> Puff.com is a horrible name.


yes it is :gn


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

dannysguitar said:


> puffpuffgive.com HA!




Jon - I'm a little disappointed; I just signed up for CS, have learned to love it and now, you're telling me it's all changing?? Eh, it's ok, just keep the drinks coming.

While I too am not thrilled about the name, all I really care about is that Puff.com just better not be blocked by my work firewall, damn it.

Nice to have you onboard Jon. Best of luck.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

rx2010 said:


> sure but psshh, look at that weak trader rating :ss


DAAAANNNNGGGGG....Snap!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

dannysguitar said:


> puffpuffgive.com HA!


rofl

thatd be a great handle for sure

j


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks.

I look forward to the new site and hope it all goes well.

In regards to:
"Q: Will there be a PAID member area of the forum?

A: The entire forum will be open and free to everyone. We *may* have a paid membership section for things like special
discounts from vendors, sponsors, discounts on conferences and magazines and such but that would be the extent of it. If you have already paid for membership on Clubstogie that paid membership will move over to Puff.com"

In the event this may becomes reality......
Currently our supporter status is valid in 6 month intervals.
How will this expiration be handled?
I just renewed my supporter status and would like to have this time in limbo defined for me.

Say that the puff.com switch over takes place 01-JAN 2009.... then a paid membership becomes a reality on 01-May 2009.
I wouldn't want to lose this 'limbo' time off of my paid supporter time since the time in between January and May would be free to all except those from CS that are/were supporters.

I know this is a trivial amount of coin, but I thought I would ask before someone else does.

Is any of that clear? Can you understand what I am getting at?

IMHO - Anyone that is a CS supporter right now(or on the date which you take/took ownership) should be granted a 6 month subscription if and when that becomes a reality.

Thoughts?

Thanks for your time and I think I am looking forward to this!:tu

Tim


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> Jon, are you going to destroy the Habanos forums?


No but we will be keeping CS rules/policy regarding Cuban cigars..

j


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> No but we will be keeping CS rules/policy regarding Cuban cigars..
> 
> j


OK.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

wayner123 said:


> Will these clubhouses, have different sub forums within them? Or will they just be a general area?


Yes to subforums - we will add them on a request/case by case basis with input from the mod team from that particular forum

j


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> :tpd: *Yeah... my wife already asked... "Puff.Com?" with that "you gotta be kidding me" inflection.* :ss


I wont be wearing any "puff.com" merchandise thats for sure! It means gay/feminine over here!!
Cant see myself talking to mates about cigars and then asking them to try puff.com.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Will the CS pipe forums be maintained?

will Puff.com have it's own pipe community?


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

replicant_argent said:


> Let's just say, for hypothetical reasoning, of course, that I was banned from one forum, for whatever reason in the past, how would that affect my membership to another clubhouse in the future? And current and future banning policies? Are those on the table as of yet? The internecine conflicts between boards that currently exist? How will those established conflicts be resolved, through moderator mediation boards? A few very "celebrated" individuals come to mind, and there are no deficiencies of quite passionate and outspoken individuals regarding how the integration of "clubhouses" will be perceived, not to mention posting erm........ _styles._ the main Puff.com board may have to have quite different policies than the sub-boards, and more stringent, making some hypocritical conflict inevitable, or in the milieu of the child forum, a cultural change that is antagonistic due to the inherent nature of that forum to begin with.
> 
> Just wondering aloud. I have a flame retardant suit at the ready.


Good question. My answer is: I dont know. I imagine we would consult with the mod teams to decide what to do with banned people who were banned from 1 forum but not the other although Id imagine its not a ton of people (I hope!) lol

j


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> Yes to subforums - we will add them on a request/case by case basis with input from the mod team from that particular forum
> 
> j


Well that should be easy. Leave it alone. If we didn't like it the way it is we wouldn't be here. :2


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Jon - I'm a little disappointed; I just signed up for CS, have learned to love it and now, you're telling me it's all changing?? Eh, it's ok, just keep the drinks coming.
> 
> While I too am not thrilled about the name, all I really care about is that Puff.com just better not be blocked by my work firewall, damn it.
> 
> Nice to have you onboard Jon. Best of luck.


If it is blocked by your work FW I have a few friends that can..well..fix it


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Congrats again Jon.

Im sure the Club Stogie spirit will live on, its not the board, its all of us. The brotherhood, generosity, trust, faith that lies in all of us can't be bought or sold.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

rx2010 said:


> Will the CS pipe forums be maintained?
> 
> will Puff.com have it's own pipe community?


Havent determined this yet but perhaps this is one of those things where we can do both..

j


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> If it is blocked by your work FW I have a few friends that can..well..fix it


Um, in that case, can you help me out with a few....


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

RedBaron said:


> Congrats again Jon.
> 
> Im sure the Club Stogie spirit will live on, its not the board, its all of us. The brotherhood, generosity, trust, faith that lies in all of us can't be bought or sold.


Well said Chris.

Congrats on the purchase and the vision to unite the communities to bring a common voice to the industry.

God speed

~Mark


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I look forward to the new site and hope it all goes well.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Everyone who has a active membership at that time will automatically be granted 6 months starting at the date of relaunch

Sound good?

j


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Does this mean I can trade in all of my CS stuff like stickers, troop support stickers, CS guyaberra for all Puff itemized things?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Mr Flibble said:


> Any chance of getting a web name that doesn't sound like a stoners hangout?


It only sounds that way if you associate it.
I would have to be under the assumption that the masses do not think that way but again I could be wrong...........

ME? Wrong???!!!!

NAHHHHHH

As for the intro. Thank you. Hopefully some things change with CS also....for the better of course.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

RedBaron said:


> Congrats again Jon.
> 
> Im sure the Club Stogie spirit will live on, its not the board, its all of us. The brotherhood, generosity, trust, faith that lies in all of us can't be bought or sold.


thank you - and to your point, i couldnt agree more..

j


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I really think www.puff.com is the cheasiest name that could have been picked....Ill bet anything my company will block it 2 weeks of launch 

When I started looking for a cigar community to join I just decided to join 3 and see how they were. One thing I love about clubstogie that was different than the other 2 was there are no snooty people here and they accept you for who you are. I wont name the other sites I joined and couldnt stand but the people there thought they were godly and treated noobs like dirt. Ive never seen one time in my time at clubstogie where a veteran member would tell off a noob for a dumb question and thats what makes club stogie special. Hell that noob that asked the question would probably get bombed 5 times just for being a noob in the first place.

I havent been to the other sights that you have bought and are going to merge into puff.com but if any of those people are the least bit snooty I can say I wont visit very often.

Ive been a part of many forum merges with my other hobbies and am sad to say it never really works out well and members look for other boards to try and find a new home.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> Havent determined this yet but perhaps this is one of those things where we can do both..
> 
> j


both would be great, here's hoping :al


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I've tried to keep an open mind, but this is beginning to suck. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

joncaputo said:


> Havent determined this yet but perhaps this is one of those things where we can do both..
> 
> j


so as of now you have no plans for a pipe forum?


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

r-ice said:


> Does this mean I can trade in all of my CS stuff like stickers, troop support stickers, CS guyaberra for all Puff itemized things?


You will be granted tickets for each CS item you have. the tickets will then be transferred into points. The points will be tabulated, and then you will be given a revised number of tickets with which you may purchase back your old CS items at a discount

j


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

If there's no pipe forum, I won't be coming along.

Another thing, the daily post count here is at the upper limits of what I'm willing to browse through. 
I wonder how many dozens of pages of new posts there will be on the new "mega-site."


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Bear said:


> Onwards and upwards.
> 
> Hopefully we will be able to maintain the "distinct culture" of Club Stogie at Puff.com.
> 
> Bear





elderboy02 said:


> My initial reaction is
> 
> I am however going to be positive and hope everything will be ok. This is going to be interesting.
> 
> Good luck.





joncaputo said:


> This is a top priority for myself and the mod team as well - for sure.
> 
> j


Guys,this was our main concern going in.Keeping our family together :tu


replicant_argent said:


> Let's just say, for hypothetical reasoning, of course, that I was banned from one forum, for whatever reason in the past, how would that affect my membership to another clubhouse in the future? And current and future banning policies? Are those on the table as of yet? The internecine conflicts between boards that currently exist? How will those established conflicts be resolved, through moderator mediation boards? A few very "celebrated" individuals come to mind, and there are no deficiencies of quite passionate and outspoken individuals regarding how the integration of "clubhouses" will be perceived, not to mention posting erm........ _styles._ the main Puff.com board may have to have quite different policies than the sub-boards, and more stringent, making some hypocritical conflict inevitable, or in the milieu of the child forum, a cultural change that is antagonistic due to the inherent nature of that forum to begin with.
> 
> Just wondering aloud. I have a flame retardant suit at the ready.


Pete...you're banned!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hermit said:


> If there's no pipe forum, I won't be coming along.
> 
> Another thing, the daily post count here is at the upper limits of what I'm willing to browse through.
> I wonder how many dozens of pages of new posts there will be on the new "mega-site."


pipe forum: thought I answered this.

Yes to pipe forum for both main forum and clubhouse should you desire it.

j


----------



## Siebec (Nov 1, 2007)

I pretty much saw this scenario coming from a mile away, I have seen it happen before with other large forums.....lets just hope it works better than previous forums I was a member of.

People tend to stick to a certain forum for a reason, when there are multiple to choose from . . . .


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

puff.com huh?
Will we be dragons now instead of gorillas? :w
I guess my clubstogies logo items will now be collector items.
Do you have a logo in mind?


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Hermit said:


> If there's no pipe forum, I won't be coming along.
> 
> Another thing, the daily post count here is at the upper limits of what I'm willing to browse through.
> I wonder how many dozens of pages of new posts there will be on the new "mega-site."


Same here. On both points.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> pipe forum: thought I answered this.
> 
> Yes to pipe forum for both main forum and clubhouse should you desire it.
> 
> j


consider it desired :tu


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

> In addition to all of that a number of members have mentioned to me the ability to start a cigar advocacy group whose voice can be heard and respected.


IMHO with a name like PUFF.com that will never happen.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Jon,

We recently implemented a Club Stogie poker table for Hold-em tournaments. Many of us enjoy this but I understand there is a monthly fee to have a standing table for us. Is there a way to keep this as a feature?

Thanks,

MCS


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

n2advnture said:


> Well said Chris.
> 
> Congrats on the purchase and the vision to unite the communities to bring a common voice to the industry.
> 
> ...


Well said by both of you. I look forward to being a part of the community in the future.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

How about the existing Troops Support Team and ongoing efforts to raise funds and distribute cigars/comfort items to the Troops.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

mdtaggart said:


> puff.com huh?
> Will we be dragons now instead of gorillas? :w
> I guess my clubstogies logo items will now be collector items.
> Do you have a logo in mind?


we do have a logo in mind - i think its cool/edgy


----------



## japhi (Apr 2, 2008)

I own a hunting forum (that is a fraction of the size of CS) and can appreciate how big a task this will be for the new owners. Done right there is potential to deliver a lot of value to the members. Done wrong there is the potential to move the majority of the membership to competitor sites.

Good luck Jon, it sounds like an interesting project.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

rx2010 said:


> consider it desired :tu


then consider it done.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

mdtaggart said:


> puff.com huh?
> Will we be dragons now instead of gorillas? :w
> I guess my clubstogies logo items will now be collector items.
> Do you have a logo in mind?


are you a pothead focker?


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> I really think www.puff.com is the cheasiest name that could have been picked....Ill bet anything my company will block it 2 weeks of launch .......
> 
> I havent been to the other sights that you have bought and are going to merge into puff.com but if any of those people are the least bit snooty I can say I wont visit very often.


Just for kicks (and because I have way too much time on my hands)...I went to Puff.com but nothing is there yet so I thought, well, since the consensus is that the name sucks, what similar names can we buy and suggest for Jon since Puff.com is not desirable.

Here are some of the available names with similarity:

PuffGirl.com
Puff-N-Stuff.com (my personal favorite)
ButterPuff.com
NewPuff.com
YourPuffPro.com
YourPuffLive.com


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Are you going to be keeping ring gauge?


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> then consider it done.


boner time! er... I mean, thanks Jons p


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Jon,
> 
> We recently implemented a Club Stogie poker table for Hold-em tournaments. Many of us enjoy this but I understand there is a monthly fee to have a standing table for us. Is there a way to keep this as a feature?
> 
> ...


Yes. I love poker so Id love to keep it - especially if its being used.

In addition I would like to set up online poker tourneys sponsored by puff.com where winners win swag/cigars/etc


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

joncaputo said:


> we do have a logo in mind - i think its cool/edgy


I vote for this.:r
Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Any chance of keeping the Club Stogie name and logo as one of the "sub forums" of Puff.com?


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> How about the existing Troops Support Team and ongoing efforts to raise funds and distribute cigars/comfort items to the Troops.


I need to learn more about this. If possible we will take what is already in place for the troops and expand it across the entire network.

j


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info Jon.I'm sure that Puffdaddy (Jeff) appreciates your incorporation of part of his name as the name of the new site, it will make the transition less painful for him...LOL


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I cant ever see myself wearing a shirt with a cool/edgy logo that still reads puff.com lol.....

When I think of puff.com I think of the powder puff girls...Maybe a powder puff girl on each side of the logo to make it edgy? lol


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> Are you going to be keeping ring gauge?


goal is to move over all forum hacks/additional software
as well as all of the data associated with your account as well.

j


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

joncaputo said:


> You will be granted tickets for each CS item you have. the tickets will then be transferred into points. The points will be tabulated, and then you will be given a revised number of tickets with which you may purchase back your old CS items at a discount
> 
> j


Now that's comedy. thanks for the wisecrack Jon. Some economist you are!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

hotreds said:


> Any chance of keeping the Club Stogie name and logo as one of the "sub forums" of Puff.com?


yes and yes - if it can be technically done

j


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> I need to learn more about this. If possible we will take what is already in place for the troops and expand it across the entire network.
> 
> j


Not to sound negative, but I don't think that would work. 
Do a little research into the Cigars for the Troops thread. This is a very sensitive subject to many members here and to very many Troops in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

mdtaggart said:


> Will we be dragons now instead of gorillas?






pro2625 said:


> I cant ever see myself wearing a shirt with a cool/edgy logo that still reads puff.com lol.....
> 
> When I think of puff.com I think of the powder puff girls...Maybe a powder puff girl on each side of the logo to make it edgy? lol


I guess Tom saw my post; we've got one vote for PuffGirl.com


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> I cant ever see myself wearing a shirt with a cool/edgy logo that still reads puff.com lol.....
> 
> When I think of puff.com I think of the powder puff girls...Maybe a powder puff girl on each side of the logo to make it edgy? lol


Ok the logo (which maybe will dispel some of this euro gay crap)

is a puffer fish - with spikes - smoking a cigar - see attached:

this is not finalized but i figured id share

j


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> Ok the logo (which maybe will dispel some of this euro gay crap)
> 
> is a puffer fish - with spikes - smoking a cigar - see attached:
> 
> ...


Kind of strange for a cigar forum that the tagline is "Inhale Life"...


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Not to sound negative, but I don't think that would work.
> Do a little research into the Cigars for the Troops thread. This is a very sensitive subject to many members here and to very many Troops in Iraq and Afghanistan.


so you are saying making it larger - doing more for the troops - bringing them more cigars wont work?

j


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> Ok the logo (which maybe will dispel some of this euro gay crap)
> 
> is a puffer fish - with spikes - smoking a cigar - see attached:
> 
> ...


Not too shabby Jon. I think that's pretty decent. :tu


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> Ok the logo (which maybe will dispel some of this euro gay crap)
> 
> is a puffer fish - with spikes - smoking a cigar - see attached:
> 
> ...


I almost just got in trouble for laughing so hard.....That is the funniest thing I have ever seen...I would have never associated puff.com with a puffer fish....thats pretty clever


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

Inhale my cigars? I don't think so.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

brucepuff.com


-duhbruce


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> I almost just got in trouble for laughing so hard.....That is the funniest thing I have ever seen


funny good right?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

joncaputo said:


> Ok the logo (which maybe will dispel some of this euro gay crap)
> 
> is a puffer fish - with spikes - smoking a cigar - see attached:
> 
> ...


i.....Im not fully sure what to think....but my gut says no


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

joncaputo said:


> we do have a logo in mind - i think its cool/edgy


can we see it?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

We have some GREAT graphic artists on the board here. One that comes to mind is Richard (Tzaddi). I'm sure for a few bones he could clean up the logo to your specifications and make it look REAL purdy, as well as create sub-logos or smaller logos as necessary.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> funny good right?


That is funny good for sure.....I guess I was going in the wrong direction with the word puff....I will say as an avid salt water reef tank enthusiast that I like the logo

:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

joncaputo said:


> Ok the logo (which maybe will dispel some of this euro gay crap)
> 
> is a puffer fish - with spikes - smoking a cigar - see attached:
> 
> ...


Cute.:r

However, being a saltfish lover, here is a real puffer. ET spiny puffers are wusses.:r
Here is a golden dog face. That is bad!!!:r


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> I guess Tom saw my post; we've got one vote for PuffGirl.com


How about 2girls1puff.com?


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't have any pull her but here's my :2 I don't like puff.com. The name is horrible. I associate puff with :w as I believe many non-cigar smokers do as well. If Jon is paying money for forums you'd think he'd be able to choose a better web address, or buy one, with some semblance to cigar smoking. Edit: The logo is pretty cool but the INHALE part is horrible. That is not the word I'd want to associate cigars with.

I'm definitely skeptical of the merger as I believe it will dilute the feeling of comraderie that I've been exposed to here. 

I hope I'm wrong. I really enjoyed this forum. I've been a part of another forum that did this and there was a split. People didn't like how the new forum was run so they created their own, essentially dividing the original into two. I'll enjoy CS while it lasts...


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> Kind of strange for a cigar forum that the tagline is "Inhale Life"...


not gonna lie, kinda retarded, I like the fish though


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Jon & Mods:

Thanks for sharing the new vision & FAQ. Consolidating entities is always tricky, whether real or virtual businesses. Best of luck, I'll be hanging around for the ride.

Gerard

er, I mean: 

Bruce


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

If it aint broke don't fix it.:ss


----------



## blurxp (May 13, 2008)

I kinda like the play on words with the Puffer fish. Top hat might be a bit too much but all in all it seems pretty cool. 

Makes as much sense, if not more as a gorilla with a stogie!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Inhale Life? Most people don't inhale cigars. Just an FYI


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mikeyj23 said:


> Kind of strange for a cigar forum that the tagline is "Inhale Life"...


:tpd: Dunno what to think about this.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Kaisersozei said:


> Jon & Mods:
> 
> Thanks for sharing the new vision & FAQ. Consolidating entities is always tricky, whether real or virtual businesses. Best of luck, I'll be hanging around for the ride.
> 
> ...


Dont thank me, Im just along for the ride too. :w


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

pro2625 said:


> I cant ever see myself wearing a shirt with a cool/edgy logo that still reads puff.com lol.....
> 
> When I think of puff.com I think of the powder puff girls,I like powder puff girls


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Blueface said:


> Cute.:r
> 
> However, being a saltfish lover, here is a real puffer. ET spiny puffers are wusses.:r
> Here is a golden dog face. That is bad!!!:r


You have that right...porcupine puffers are wusses....I say get one of those mean badass dog faced puffers in the logo


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> Ok the logo (which maybe will dispel some of this euro gay crap)
> 
> is a puffer fish - with spikes - smoking a cigar - see attached:
> 
> ...


I think the logo is kinda catchy. As far as the buy out, I just joined this forums this month and already have meet several cool people. I like the concept of we will have our "Own" clubhouse. It was stated earlier that the people on CS are what make it so great and I believe we can adapt to the change being as there is no choice. Most of the time when things change or disasters occur it brings people closer than what they were already. Hopefully we can all band together and make the best of this.

Best of luck to you John and Grats on the purchase of a fine forums like CS!!

P.S. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

elderboy02 said:


> Inhale Life? Most people don't inhale cigars. Just an FYI


up next comes the cigarettes and the energy drinks and sodas...


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

scottw said:


> How about 2girls1puff.com?


OMFG.....Funniest post of the year....You need an RG bump

:tu


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

So to all the noobs, it's now "Welcome to the fish tank :bl"


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

One of my biggest concerns is about advertising...looking at http://www.seochat.com/ which if I understand correctly you played a large role in (http://forums.seochat.com/showthread.php?p=613916#post613916). I can tell that this is more then just a community but obviously a money making venture as there is a lot of advertising.

How much adverting is there going to be on puff.com?

Thanks - Matt


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

BlackDog said:


> In Europe "puff" is slang for "gay" or "homosexual." I'm guessing there will be confusion by some members of the general population who come to puff.com looking for something other than cigar smoking information.


Indeed. Site might get alot more european hits. I worked with a guy years ago who was brit, and I remember the first time he asked me if he could bum a ***. I nearly punched him in the face lol.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

pro2625 said:


> You have that right...porcupine puffers are wusses....I say get one of those mean badass dog faced puffers in the logo


Darn right.

Jon,
If not the Golden, how about the Spotted?


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

BlackDog said:


> In Europe "puff" is slang for "gay" or "homosexual." I'm guessing there will be confusion by some members of the general population who come to puff.com looking for something other than cigar smoking information.


I guess you didnt get the welcome message when you signed up to club stogie that this is a cigar site

:r


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey John just incase you didn't know, You can't please everyone. But it's nice that your trying.:tu


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

white_s2k said:


> So to all the noobs, it's now "Welcome to the fish tank :bl"


I'm guessing it would be b!tch to smoke underwater.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> so you are saying making it larger - doing more for the troops - bringing them more cigars wont work?
> 
> j


Yep that is exactly what I said. 

Meanwhile the fact remains that Troops Support is near and dear to my heart. we have a pretty good handle on how to do it in a manageable way. 
Like I said maybe a little reading in that thread will give you an idea of what we do.


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

I would like to tell the mod team right now to include ALL sub forums at puff.com. From the sounds of it, there will be a sub-forum for all current CS members. I would like to be able to enter that sub-forum and then see the same forums that I currently see here on CS. Also try to keep the feel the same. I hate the layout of many other cigar forums. It is important to be able to post pictures in the post, and have it flow nicely.



joncaputo said:


> Yes to subforums - we will add them on a request/case by case basis with input from the mod team from that particular forum
> 
> j


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Blueface said:


> Darn right.
> 
> Jon,
> If not the Golden, how about the Spotted?


I dont think the spotted would stick out as much as a yellow dog face. The spotted puffer blends in too much with the top hat...

:r

BTW the welcome message to noobs will be welcome to the ocean


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> Hey John just incase you didn't know, You can't please everyone. But it's nice that your trying.:tu


You could please everyone by leaving it exactly the same as it is.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

BlackDog said:


> In Europe "puff" is slang for "gay" or "homosexual." I'm guessing there will be confusion by some members of the general population who come to puff.com looking for something other than cigar smoking information.


Yeah and a *** is a cigarette in the UK. Thank god were not gonna be a cigarette forum :r


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Prefy said:


> One of my biggest concerns is about advertising...looking at http://www.seochat.com/ which if I understand correctly you played a large role in (http://forums.seochat.com/showthread.php?p=613916#post613916). I can tell that this is more then just a community but obviously a money making venture as there is a lot of advertising.
> 
> How much adverting is there going to be on puff.com?
> 
> Thanks - Matt


There will be advertising. We will try to balance advertising w the experience of everyone using the site. Its a balance that is always tricky to manage but I am going to do my best.

j


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Sawyer said:


> You could please everyone by leaving it exactly the same as it is.


True.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> There will be advertising. We will try to balance advertising w the experience of everyone using the site. Its a balance that is always tricky to manage but I am going to do my best.
> 
> j


I say put all the advertising on the puff.com main boards and only use minimal advertising in the clubhouse forums...

I also think there is going to be war between the different clubhouses because we are very different people...


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

poker said:


> Yeah and a *** is a cigarette in the UK. Thank god were not gonna be a cigarette forum :r


:r welcome to ***.com where... oh nevermind


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

pro2625 said:


> I say put all the advertising on the puff.com main boards and only use minimal advertising in the clubhouse forums...
> 
> I also think there is going to be war between the different clubhouses because we are very different people...


No no no, the whole front page and all the forums except the CS subforum should be plastered in advertising, and the CS forum should have none. And we should get all proceeds from the rest of the advertising.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

crikey! Our local hangout is becoming a Walmart.


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

poker said:


> Yeah and a *** is a cigarette in the UK. Thank god were not gonna be a cigarette forum :r


 :r Thats why im always careful to say "cigarette" not "***"!!
Ive had a couple o **** today while looking around a new website called puff.com :r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Time to head outside to *puff *on a cigar and leave poor Jon alone.

:ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Yep that is exactly what I said.
> 
> Meanwhile the fact remains that Troops Support is near and dear to my heart. we have a pretty good handle on how to do it in a manageable way.
> Like I said maybe a little reading in that thread will give you an idea of what we do.


Tony, Its obvious you have some concerns. Maybe you could get together with Fred, Dave and the others and put together your thoughts and concerns in a PM. The Troop Support program is near and dear to many of us and I would hate to lose the personal touch we have here at CS. But there are hundreds of thousands of troops based in combat zones in Afg and Iran. It sure would be nice if we could scale up our program to affect more troops. That can only be a good thing. :2


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

floydpink said:


> crikey! Our local hangout is becoming a Walmart.


Would you like a cart?


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Maybe a good thing!:hn:chk


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Jon are you aware we have a Chat at CS...will puff.com also include a CS specific chat room?

Also feel free to stop by for a little chat...we could actually have a real time conversation. To get to it go to the extras menu up the the top right corner:tu


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey Jon I just came up with the best idea!!!!!!

You know how the playboy playmates call hugh hefner puffin? If you keep the name puff.com you are going to be our puffin! :tu


----------



## hudaddy (Jul 15, 2008)

scottw said:


> How about 2girls1puff.com?


HAA!!! Hilarious!

As far as Puff - weak name, cool logo, dumb tagline. You inhale if you puff a *** apparently, so in Europe, maybe that works. In the US that means something totally different.

I hope the vibe doesn't change. All of the forums have distinct personalities. I like some of the other small forums, but CS is the biggest and most active that still has a very positive family vibe.

Hopefully, we don't lose that. Some of other big forums are full of negativity and bad attitudes. It will be interesting to see what happens...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

poker said:


> Dont thank me, Im just along for the ride too. :w


:tpd:

Benefits - nope
401k - nope
stock options - nope
salary - nope

Fck that!!! Wait, I guess that's one thing that doesn't change. :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I vote for this as the theme song based on "puff.com".


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

Wonder what the other forums ( Cigar-Review.com, Top25cigar.com, CigarLive.com) are saying about all this?


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Benefits - nope
> 401k - nope
> ...


Im going to say there is going to be a ton of advertising on the new site (sounds like a money making venture which could be good or bad) but the mods should indeed get some kind of compensation maybe 10 boxes of cubans a month...


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

With response to the logo:

"Inhale Life"

Uh.... Not what you do with cigars.

Name: Puff.com ..... :hn


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> so you are saying making it larger - doing more for the troops - bringing them more cigars wont work?
> 
> j


Let me introduce myself. I'm SSG.Adams currently in Afghanistan. When I started smoking cigars I signed up for 3 forums. After one week I knew where I belonged. I have received more support and packages from this site than my own family provides. If I have a question or a need this site fills it. I drop cigars and snacks to guys living on mountains via blackhawk helicopter. This site has become a part of my life. I have alot of great friends on here that I would almost do anything for. I will go wherever Fred (macms), Tony (newcigarz), and David (bazookajoe) goes. They have always supported me and I will always support them.

Bruce


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

well, change is an inevitable part of life, i look forward to seeing you all in the clubhouse where i hope we can maintain some of the "club stogieness". puff.com is a very poor name choice however, and the logo, while the fish has an interesting look the whole inhale life thing makes no sense in a hobby that discourages inhaling. good luck jon with your venture. you obviously know your business and i don't question your business acumen, just your creativity (or lack thereof) because if puff.com is the best you can come up with...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Tony, Its obvious you have some concerns. Maybe you could get together with Fred, Dave and the others and put together your thoughts and concerns in a PM. The Troop Support program is near and dear to many of us and I would hate to lose the personal touch we have here at CS. But there are hundreds of thousands of troops based in combat zones in Afg and Iran. It sure would be nice if we could scale up our program to affect more troops. That can only be a good thing. :2


I'm not drinking the kool-aid.

Sure there are more Troops in Iraq and Afghanistan. There are Troops stationed all over the World. What we have done for CS I feel is unique and works because we are focused.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Jon, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for the time being, but this sounds like a...a...well sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Time to head outside to *puff *on a cigar and leave poor Jon alone.
> 
> :ss


yes. this sounds like a good plan.

everyone should do this immediately


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Good luck John. I normally embrace change but Puff.com, inhale life, mixing up a bunch of boards into one "mega site"????....IDK bro I'm not feeling it. 

At the same time....things are what they are and life goes on. Im going into this with and open mind...Here's to hoping Puff.com is just as good if not better than CS.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Prefy said:


> Jon are you aware we have a Chat at CS...will puff.com also include a CS specific chat room?
> 
> Also feel free to stop by for a little chat...we could actually have a real time conversation. To get to it go to the extras menu up the the top right corner:tu


we can have chat rooms for the clubhouses as well as for the main area

j


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm relatively new here too but have been on several forums (other topics) for many many years now. I'll just lend my :2 Taking several forums and lumping them together is a very risky idea, it almost never works. One, the forums get way too large with way too many new threads flooding in. This leads to threads with only around 2-3 replies before they get buried into oblivion with all the new threads above it. Two, to try and take members from several close knit communities and expect them to all adjust and get along with all the new people from other communities rarely works smoothly. Third... why even bother lumping them all together? Just for the shear size of it? So you can claim ridiculously high viewer numbers to show companies looking to advertise? Personally, I try to stay aways from forums that are *too* large. I know, I've read what you've written about clubhouses and all of that but I'm still sceptical how that will all work out. Actually, I'm even more sceptical that you will be able to merge/transfer everything over. I feel like a lot will be lost or become disorganized.

Outside of that, I agree the name Puff.com is bad. It just sounds waaay too trendy. But as we all know you can't please everyone. I guess I'll have to wait and see how it all works out. It's just a shame to see something that works well be tampered with, even under the guise of improvement. As said already, "If it ain't broke don't fix it".

PS. Sorry for the negativity. Not trying to put down your creative efforts. It's just my current opinion on the situation.

Rev.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Can we still bomb each other?

That is my favorite aspect of CS. In-initiated acts of kindness. 

People in "real-life" look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them I I gave a guy a refrigerator or someone sent me a bunch a cigars for no reason. I don't want to loose that. 

I agree with the people that said it before, much more eloquently than I can. We are Club Stogie. It doesn't matter what it says in the address bar.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Just an observation - actually more of a note I guess. Cigar forums are not much different than say cars, trucks, sports teams, etc that each individual person decides on buying or rooting for.

I am, and I know a lot of others are already members of other cigar forums . . . but like myself have chosen Club Stogie as our home and/or main forum. As another, perhaps better example would be Diesel Truck Forums. I belong to four different ones. Each one of them covers the same information - but each membership as a collective is entirely different in personality. To merge those same four forums together would be nothing short of a disaster waiting to happen - 

Matter of fact - my favorite diesel forum actually split itself into two forums (same owner of both) - now both factions are happy.

Anyway - just my thoughts . . . as they say - if we don't like it - we know where the door is.

Hoping for the best . . .


Ron


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

I was very skeptical at first but now I think this might turn out okay. Think I will just tag along for a while.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

[OT] Loki said:


> we all knew it was going to happen and I'm not happy about it. not like that matters to anyone but lets see where this goes.


:tpd: a merge was my worst nightmare.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> Let me introduce myself. I'm SSG.Adams currently in Afghanistan. When I started smoking cigars I signed up for 3 forums. After one week I knew where I belonged. I have received more support and packages from this site than my own family provides. If I have a question or a need this site fills it. I drop cigars and snacks to guys living on mountains via blackhawk helicopter. This site has become a part of my life. I have alot of great friends on here that I would almost do anything for. I will go wherever Fred (macms), Tony (newcigarz), and David (bazookajoe) goes. They have always supported me and I will always support them.
> 
> Bruce


Thanks for the kind words Bruce.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Could there be the puff.com main page with links to all the sites? :2


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> Fair enough. Everyone who has a active membership at that time will automatically be granted 6 months starting at the date of relaunch
> 
> Sound good?
> 
> j


Awwww man.... come here and give Stu a big ol' hug....


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

If I missed it i'm sorry. But when is the new site gonna launch, and can we expect some downtime at both CS/PUFF during the transition?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Awwww man.... come here and give Stu a big ol' hug....


Ok Tim. HUG!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

Couple questions regarding the CS Clubhouse... Will it only be comprised of existing CS members before the changeover? Will new members be able to join the CS Clubhouse after that? There are no other online forums like this (Meaning feel not appearance) the new site will not Feel like this either, will just have to hang on and see what happens.

The name is not one I care for but it appears that things have been done that don't allow Jon to make an easy change to something else, or he doesn't want to change it (His company, His Choice). as long as its not HuffNPuff.com or PuffNStuff.com I can live with it!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> Ok Tim. HUG!


Arghhhh you Puff.... not you!


----------



## ThreeSheets (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats on your new endeavor, take your concept of your new business wherever you are led. 

As a brand new member, guess my :2 is worth just about that.

My concern is that I have been an active member of several forums, mostly sports related, that went through this. Every time there were the same sort of rah-rah posts about the future from the new boss, the mods that stayed, ect. 

Every time it was a big disappointment for the veterans of the board. There is, sadly, no way to keep the same community spirit and vibe when things are changed so radically. 

The newcomers to Puff.com may find it to be the greatest thing since Gore invented the internet. The old timers will have a hard time finding the "whatever it was" that had them hanging around for years, racking up the thousands of posts, getting icons for accomplishments., Those things are not the end they seek, just badges to show how much they enjoy spending time with their kindred spirits. Why else would the old timers want to trade their favorite sticks with someone they don't know, in return for whatever a new guy can pick up at the B&M for under $10.00?

Get ready for this announcement:
The staff at Puff.com regret to announce that they have not been able to find a way to fairly and economically merge the members of the different communities together. The logistics of keeping everyone's RG, names, bunches of bananas, trader ratings, ect. was far more difficult than anticipated. The next time you visit Puff.com you will be required to re-register. Names will be on a first come, first served basis. Were are truly sorry about this development.

It just always seems to happen.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Jon,

Quick question.

What will be required of the retailers to transition to puff.com?

Some are tiny in comparison to those who you might wish to attract and have support Club Stogie members for years and years (as well as CigarLive members).

Thanks in advance.

~Mark


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

AD720 said:


> Can we still bomb each other?


Please send me your address.


----------



## Tone-NY (Dec 23, 2005)

Okay so if I'm a member on all three sites with the same name, I'll end up with three separate names? Each one will have the board I came from,I'm starting to feel like Sybil, with multiple personalities!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll try to relate these changes to an aspect of my professional career. A few years ago a small firm that I worked for was acquired by a large global corporation. All employees of the small firm were retained during the merger and each of us was promised that this would expose us to all kinds of new and innovative work. At the small firm we had great insurance, profit sharing, company sponsored events, and generally good moral to perform quality work. We all thrived on the success of the company because we all had a hand in it. We had pride in our work. Fast forward to today. My insurance and benefits package have been significantly decreased, and my moral in my work is as low as ever. I'm just buying my time till I get my PE license so I can market myself to other companies. Yes I have had some great opportunities but those can't replace the camaraderie.

Bottom line, change is tough. Some prosper and some don't. Such is life.


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

How will Rob & crew at Taboo fit in? He's been very faithful to CS members, may bring him more customers but will that "CS sevice" disappear?:2


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I am with most of the gorillas here and feel a slight upsetedness in my bely at the news. Kinda like the local hardware store not being there anymore.

I also think the name puff.com is not appropriate HOWEVER I completely and totally understand the marketing value of a 4-letter domain name and that is probably why Jon owns it. People pay BIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGG money for 3 and 4 letter doman names. If Jon ever sells the site he's got a bang-up domain name.

It's tough. I'm old school. I don't necessarily like change. I like to say hi to the same neighbor. I like the way things are.

BUT life happens.......and I don't have a vote.


All in all............If my friends stay, I'm with 'em. If the 20 Horseman that ride like 100 get up and move.........I'll move with 'em!!! :ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Puff, stogie, louie the gorilla, a puffer fish...
there all the same. It's all cartoonish.....whatever.
The only time I feel kinda silly is when I am out speaking of CS and I actually have to say "Club Stogie" it sounds childish in my opinion..I usually just say CS....but who cares, it's just a name of the place you go online to mingle with fellow cigar enthuists. Enthuists with ADD most of the time (myself included) This topic for example "future plans" and that's why we are talking about different puffer fish (see above) hahahahaha.

It's all good. 
or should I say...

"THE SKY IS FALLING THE SKY IS FALLING"

I love this place, call it cartoon network if you want, then I would log onto CN....or Cigar Network hahaahaa

Anyway, 

It may be a better site to have "Our site-Club Stogie" (think of it as a section in a city) inside of Puff "Daddy".com, Puff "the magic dragon".com, Puff whatever rocks your socks.com (think of it as the city) so if you can not find what you are looking for in your section just look out to the rest of the city and your possibilities just sky rocketed.. 

THANK YOU AND GOOD NIGHT


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

rack04 said:


> camaraderie.


Thats one thing that I really hope doesn't get lost in this transaction.

:2


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Cigarin-Martin said:


> How will Rob & crew at Taboo fit in? He's been very faithful to CS members, may bring him more customers but will that "CS sevice" disappear?:2


He'll probably have to advertise. Like the site sponsers.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Jon, what about the name Club Stogie. Do you own rights to the name or does Paul retain ownership? Just curious.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

backwoods said:


> Thats one thing that I really hope doesn't get lost in this transaction.
> 
> :2


Sorry to say but I don't see anyway around it.

Am I pissed that this site was sold? Yes.

Would I have done the same thing? Yes.

Why? Daddies got a family to feed.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Jon, what about the name Club Stogie. Do you own rights to the name or does Paul retain ownership? Just curious.


:tpd:also curious!


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah I will say the one thing that scares me the most is the thought of losing some really good friends.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> Ok the logo (which maybe will dispel some of this euro gay crap)
> 
> is a puffer fish - with spikes - smoking a cigar - see attached:
> 
> ...


Like the fish. Not too sure about the slogan.

By the way, thanks for the info. I personally didn't see anything to chase me away.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I have the coolest idea ever:

For every year we are members at puff.com, we should get some type of dragon logo/design under our names. Kinda like, chasing the dragon...sweet! That would be the coolest! I'm so glad I thought of this idea first.  :tu Just in case, this post was complete and utter sarcasm.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Puff isn't a problem. The problem is, many signed on when this was a small, personal and VERY insular community; some have posted considerably, amongst friends, on products that are not in favor with the government. No matter how good your "forever privacy" promise is intended to be, you're only one subpoena away from telling who we are, and, effectively, where we are. 

Will you allow those who request it to have their posts deleted from certain (or all) forums?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

smitdavi said:


> Yeah I will say the one thing that scares me the most is the thought of losing some really good friends.


:tpd: I am closer to some of y'all than I am most members of my family


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I figured something like this was coming. Hmmm is all I can say. Time will tell; otherwise I'm not going to get all up in arms about it. I have made many friends on CS; those will continue beyond the Puff.com merger. Maybe more will happen???


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I've read every post from #1 through the last and I'm cautiously optimistic and supportive of Jon and of course, all the other mods on here who do such a great job and will continue to ensure our wonderful site continues to give us the satisfaction we've grown to appreciate. I've been on CS for a month now and truly look forward (and am obsessed with) checking the posts as often as possible. I think we'll all be fine. Can't say that about this damn market so at least we'll have something to look forward to still.

And now I'd like to note some of the earlier standouts:



pro2625 said:


> I guess you didnt get the welcome message when you signed up to club stogie that this is a cigar site
> 
> :r


:r:r:r:r Fabulous.



Cigarin-Martin said:


> Wonder what the other forums ( Cigar-Review.com, Top25cigar.com, CigarLive.com) are saying about all this?


They love Puff.com.



Pipe&Cigar said:


> The name is not one I care for but it appears that things have been done that don't allow Jon to make an easy change to something else, or he doesn't want to change it (His company, His Choice). as long as its not HuffNPuff.com or PuffNStuff.com I can live with it!


What was wrong with PuffNStuff.com?? http://www.godaddy.com/gdshop/regis...ainToCheck=puff&tld=COM&checkAvail=1&ci=12014



TripleF said:


> I also think the name puff.com is not appropriate HOWEVER I completely and totally understand the marketing value of a 4-letter domain name and that is probably why Jon owns it. People pay BIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGG money for 3 and 4 letter doman names. If Jon ever sells the site he's got a bang-up domain name.


Which will be very popular in the UK, by the way it sounds.



madurolover said:


> Jon, what about the name Club Stogie. Do you own rights to the name or does Paul retain ownership? Just curious.


Since ClubStogie.com won't be used any more, I'll start up a forum and call it....wait for it.....clubstogie.com


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Will you be in possession of the Rolodex with all of our names and addresses?

ONE large community is sure to attract the attention of some agencies.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a concern that I want to bring to light that has been touched on a bit in earlier posts. Jon, I'm sure that you and your lawyers have discussed this but just in case you haven't.

The sale of tobacco products over state lines and also over country lines without any kind of government and/or state tax is illegal. That means that group buys, or just somebody selling off some of their cigars on here is illegal.

Also, the whole thing about cuban cigars is just a powder keg waiting to blow up.

I feel that in the past, the government agencies have kind of left us alone because the fact that there were so many different sites and so many players involved that it was not worth their time to go after all of those people. Well, you did them a huge favor by consolidating a lot of those sites into one huge entity. I would would be very cautious about posting anything about cuban cigars or selling anything on here because I don't want to get a visit from the good old boys from Uncle Sam.

Just my thoughts. Take them as you will.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

white_s2k said:


> Will you be in possession of the Rolodex with all of our names and addresses?
> 
> ONE large community is sure to attract the attention of some agencies.


Just the advertisers.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

First of all, the new logo with the puffer fish in top hat is clever and cool looking. However the reference to "Inhale Life" and the new name: puff.com, are both counterproductive to the recent shifts in the cigar industry.

Two years ago at the annual meeting, the RTDA (Retail Tobacco Dealers Association) voted to change its name. This came after 75 years! Why? Because the cigar industry was, and is, getting hammered by anti-smoking legislation and part of it is being reflected from the cigarette industry. The membership of the RTDA felt they needed to distance themselves from the cigarette lobby. Thus, they voted to change their name to: IPCPR or, *International Premium Cigar & Pipe Retailers Association. 
*
The new name was intended to separate the organization from cigarettes by replacing the generic "tobacco" in the name to "cigar."

Also note that the word "Dealer" was removed. The obvious association to "drug dealer," "used-car dealer," "wheeler dealer," etc. was also rejected. This shows that the social implications of specific words *does* have import, as our brethren in the U.K. have suggested.

Also noteworthy is the appearance of the newest cigar lobbying organization: CRA. The Cigar Rights of America organization has been backed and promoted heavily by the major cigar manufacturers. They are looking for "new blood" to carry the message that cigars are different than cigarettes, both structurally, socially and in the way they are used (see my article on the differences between cigars and cigarettes).

"Inhale Life" is not a progressive slogan, it is a regressive one and it flies in the face of the changes that have been wrought in the cigar industry lately. The same is true of puff.com, which can be construed in too many ways.

Jon, you have obviously already invested much in the name puff.com, but I would reconsider. No, I don't have any better ideas, I'll leave that to those who are more creative than I am. But I have been following the trends in the cigar industry closely for the past 5-years. I have also had the opportunity to speak with many manufacturers about trends in the industry. It just seems like this new entity should attempt to foster the goals and follow the trends that the cigar industry is trying to achieve.

Doc


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Puff isn't a problem. The problem is, many signed on when this was a small, personal and VERY insular community; some have posted considerably, amongst friends, on products that are not in favor with the government. No matter how good your "forever privacy" promise is intended to be, you're only one subpoena away from telling who we are, and, effectively, where we are.
> 
> Will you allow those who request it to have their posts deleted from certain (or all) forums?


great point Mr Moo. In light of all these revelations and consolidations, there may be some who would like to just dissappear into the sunset.:z


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Well put and very informative Doc. :tu


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Man that's a lot of posts in two hours! I'll read through them at some point after the Phils game.

Jon, I just wanted to wish you the best of luck with your new endeavor and truly hope the best parts of each forum shines through in the new one. If your intentions are genuine, which I yet to have a reason to think they aren't, I'm sure you will do your best to satisfy all involved.

A special thanks to the Mod team for their even deeper involvement with the transition.

And, if I didn't say it before, thank you Paul for creating this wonderful forum. And congrats on the $$$ too :ss.

"If we can recognize that change and uncertainty are basic principles, we can greet the future and the transformation we are undergoing with the understanding that we do not know enough to be pessimistic." - Hazel Henderson


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

Inhale life! (just remember to ex-hale aswell!)






Any reviews on these yet?
Ok im sorry :r


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

You make some very good points that should be considered.


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> First of all, the new logo with the puffer fish in top hat is clever and cool looking. However the reference to "Inhale Life" and the new name: puff.com, are both counterproductive to the recent shifts in the cigar industry.
> 
> Two years ago at the annual meeting, the RTDA (Retail Tobacco Dealers Association) voted to change its name. This came after 75 years! Why? Because the cigar industry was, and is, getting hammered by anti-smoking legislation and part of it is being reflected from the cigarette industry. The membership of the RTDA felt they needed to distance themselves from the cigarette lobby. Thus, they voted to change their name to: IPCPR or, *International Premium Cigar & Pipe Retailers Association. *
> 
> ...


:tpd:

Very well said.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> I have the coolest idea ever:
> 
> For every year we are members at puff.com, we should get some type of dragon logo/design under our names. Kinda like, chasing the dragon...sweet! That would be the coolest! I'm so glad I thought of this idea first.  :tu Just in case, this post was complete and utter sarcasm.


I've never seen anything like that! That would be awesome Sean!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> I've never seen anything like that! That would be awesome Sean!


Yeah, it totally came to me out of nowhere...kinda like a "vision", if you will.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

smitdavi said:


> Yeah I will say the one thing that scares me the most is the thought of losing some really good friends.


Why would you lose friends? Good Friends at that!
Bro, if they are your friends thne you won't lose them, if you DO lose them then they weren't your friends to begin with, they were acquaintances.

I know people from other boards. I consider them my friends. They don't like me but I still consider them my friends...BAHAHAHAHAHAHA I'm kidding ...I think haha


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Truly an exceptional post:



Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> First of all, the new logo with the puffer fish in top hat is clever and cool looking. However the reference to "Inhale Life" and the new name: puff.com, are both counterproductive to the recent shifts in the cigar industry.
> 
> Two years ago at the annual meeting, the RTDA (Retail Tobacco Dealers Association) voted to change its name. This came after 75 years! Why? Because the cigar industry was, and is, getting hammered by anti-smoking legislation and part of it is being reflected from the cigarette industry. The membership of the RTDA felt they needed to distance themselves from the cigarette lobby. Thus, they voted to change their name to: IPCPR or, *International Premium Cigar & Pipe Retailers Association. *
> 
> ...


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

smitdavi said:


> If I missed it i'm sorry. But when is the new site gonna launch, and can we expect some downtime at both CS/PUFF during the transition?


before the end of the year

down time might be a day or two tops

j


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

floydpink said:


> great point Mr Moo. In light of all these revelations and consolidations, there may be some who would like to just dissappear into the sunset.:z


Well....... it seems like there are a number of posts that went up with the (reasonable) expectation they were being exposed to a very narrow, essentially handpicked community. That is, in the smaller CS world, sooner or later, you had reliability information about everybody if you wanted it. I don't think any of us expected our comments to be opened to a commercial environment.

In fact, I'm surprised we weren't already given some deletion options.


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

joncaputo said:


> before the end of the year
> 
> down time might be a day or two tops
> 
> j


Thanks...sorry, I must have missed it. Finally saw it at the end of the first post.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Puff isn't a problem. The problem is, many signed on when this was a small, personal and VERY insular community; some have posted considerably, amongst friends, on products that are not in favor with the government. No matter how good your "forever privacy" promise is intended to be, you're only one subpoena away from telling who we are, and, effectively, where we are.
> 
> Will you allow those who request it to have their posts deleted from certain (or all) forums?


Yes, will there be an option to have our past contributions (threads & posts) deleted? That would be an equitable and honorable thing to do IMHO.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Prefy said:


> :tpd:also curious!


i own it..


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> Well....... it seems like there are a number of posts that went up with the (reasonable) expectation they were being exposed to a very narrow, essentially handpicked community. That is, in the smaller CS world, sooner or later, you had reliability information about everybody if you wanted it. I don't think any of us expected our comments to be opened to a commercial environment.
> 
> In fact, I'm surprised we weren't already given some deletion options.


Thank you for expressing exactly that, sir.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> I have a concern that I want to bring to light that has been touched on a bit in earlier posts. Jon, I'm sure that you and your lawyers have discussed this but just in case you haven't.
> 
> The sale of tobacco products over state lines and also over country lines without any kind of government and/or state tax is illegal. That means that group buys, or just somebody selling off some of their cigars on here is illegal.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your concerns.

We dont sell tobacco product nor do we sell cuban product.

My atty is not concerned.

j


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mister Moo said:


> Well....... it seems like there are a number of posts that went up with the (reasonable) expectation they were being exposed to a very narrow, essentially handpicked community. That is, in the smaller CS world, sooner or later, you had reliability information about everybody if you wanted it. I don't think any of us expected our comments to be opened to a commercial environment.
> 
> In fact, I'm surprised we weren't already given some deletion options.


I agree with Moo and Tzaddi on this.


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

joncaputo said:


> Appreciate your concerns.
> 
> We dont sell tobacco product nor do we sell cuban product.
> 
> ...


Does that mean that there will be no WTB/WTS in the new site?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> Thank you for expressing exactly that, sir.


Bump me! Before it's too late!!! 

YAHHHHHHHH!!!!

The minckies! The minckies!!

:mn


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

smitdavi said:


> Does that mean that there will be no WTB/WTS in the new site?


Maybe because members are doing the selling, trading, buying it will be ok?


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> Appreciate your concerns.
> 
> We dont sell tobacco product nor do we sell cuban product.
> 
> ...


Of course he's not concerned, it's his cash cow.

I will say openly that I too have a sinking feeling in my stomach, but I will give the new forum a chance. I do hope it works.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

What is the process to delete my membership, all of my posts, login history, account data, pictures, etc? I presume that an Admin could do this? This is something that I am seriously contemplating.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

chibnkr said:


> What is the process to delete my membership, all of my posts, login history, account data, pictures, etc? I presume that an Admin could do this? This is something that I am seriously contemplating.


:tpd:I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> What is the process to delete my membership, all of my posts, login history, account data, pictures, etc? I presume that an Admin could do this? This is something that I am seriously contemplating.





volum said:


> :tpd:I'd like to know this as well.


Please, do tell. I am with them.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

We are on the tail end of changing management, culture, etc at work. Our team experienced the same emotions displayed as with the members of CS. So far, everything has worked out well and my company and business line is doing well.

Signing onto CS while relaxing in the backyard with a nice cigar was a welcome respite to the turmoil at work. CS provided a semblance of stability and calm.

Change in this small retreat of my daily activities will certainly be a disruption. It may be great, may be time to move on. At any rate the experience to date has been treasured and will look forward to that continuing.

Having our current moderators, information and group maintained in some fashion is reassuring.

I would like to thank the moderators for being willing to assist with the turnover.

Hopefully these changes will be positive and CS will live on.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info Jon - change, and the response to it, is always interesting - whether it's at work, at home, or on a cigar message board....:ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Sawyer said:


> You could please everyone by leaving it exactly the same as it is.


:tpd: Spot on!


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

chibnkr said:


> What is the process to delete my membership, all of my posts, login history, account data, pictures, etc? I presume that an Admin could do this? This is something that I am seriously contemplating.


If this is an option, I'd like to know the process.. thanks!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Jon, I appreciate your candor. It is good to see you making a good-faith effort to address the community and its concerns.

I'm certain that most concerns will work out sometime within the framework of the changeover.

But, my God man - puff.com???!!! What are you thinking?

Aside from the global pitfalls of the name, "puff" covers anything and everything which can be smoked!

This is a cigar and pipe community; _the most innocuous of elements_ with which we could be lumped under an umbrella named "puff" would be cigarette smokers...and I didn't join this community to be a part of anything to do with cigarettes, whether its their discussion or advocacy!

I realize that you have a plan, and the domain purchased, but I do hope you reconsider it; puff.com is just a terrible, awful name for a community of dedicated and serious cigar enthusiasts.

Other than that, your venture sounds interesting. A lot could be accomplished with a larger membership base, with good direction.

Best to you - and to all of us - with this.

Joe


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

RedBaron said:


> Congrats again Jon.
> 
> Im sure the Club Stogie spirit will live on, its not the board, its all of us. The brotherhood, generosity, trust, faith that lies in all of us can't be bought or sold.


That is not a given. Merging into a much larger community will inevitably change the culture. It would be nice if it gets better but I have reservations.

One thing is for certain. While I will gladly invite people to club stogie I am not going to be inviting people to a place called puff. I am sorry but that name is ridiculous. I will also not be admitting to anyone that I hang out at a place called puff. It is a tossup between sounding like a stoner site or sounding like a place for chicks.

The pipe forum being a maybe doesn't make me feel much better.

I will try to be as positive about this as I can but it is not going to be easy.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

> Q: But I don't want to be merged into a big forum. I like things the way they are and do not want any change! I like the friends and relationships on have on THIS board and don't want to be forced to interact with others outside of my forum.
> 
> A: I understand and can appreciate your concerns. As a result here is what we will be doing. We will have our general cigar topics on forums.puff.com - all posts will be moved there. BUT we will be creating a 'clubhouse' for each individual forum. ONLY people who have come from that forum will have permission to see/post in the clubhouse. Existing mods/admins from each forum will continue to mod/admin their respective clubhouses as well as Puff.com. View the clubhouse as a sanctuary and more like a mini forum. You will gain access to the clubhouse by visiting the main page of forums.puff.com and you will see a forum called CLUB STOGIE CLUBHOUSE.


I plan on logging into the CS Clubhouse and book marking that page. That way I won't have to deal with Puff.com. Only other CS members will be able to be in that Clubhouse and when I'll feel froggy I may jump around the rest of the site. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

chibnkr said:


> What is the process to delete my membership, all of my posts, login history, account data, pictures, etc? I presume that an Admin could do this? This is something that I am seriously contemplating.


I'm not sure, I pmed pds and some of the mods about this.


----------



## kcmatt (Oct 8, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> I knew I left out something damn it! lol
> 
> *** Your information will NEVER be sold. Never ever. It is private. Will remain private under all circumstances. We will have a privacy policy posted for all to see as well ***


Well, I am new here and must say it is refreshing to join a forum that has some drama. Something you just rarely see on internet forums.............

While reading through all of thisi found this comment rather funny since everyones information WAS just sold to Mr. Caputo

Wasn't everyones information to be kept private in regards to the site in which they joined. Isn't the transfering of this information from one site such as CS to the new Puff.com somehow a violation of the agreement we all made with respect to the site we registered with and shared personal information with? The user agreement clearly states that the posts and the content we add to the site becomes the property of the site owners. It nowhere states that our personal information is considered "property that can be traded sold or moved. I believe there are some legal issues involved in regards to the automatic transfer of this information from these multiple sites into one site without the express permission of each individual user.

How is this being handled from a legal standpoint?


----------



## CrayZFlyr (Sep 26, 2008)

Being "new" around this forum only because of registering recently, I've watched and enjoyed and laughed over this site for a while. I've seen how the members are of the highest caliber and all commited to advancing the enjoyment of the cigar "hobby," which is why I finally relented and joined. This community and it's behavior have been remarkably consistent for some time, which means that Paul and the other gorillas have found something that works. It would be a shame to destroy that essence in search of the mighty $ (or €, or £, or ₱, or 元, or what have you).

Regardless, I will reserve judgement on every aspect of the coming merger except for one part...

"puff.com"??? 

"PUFF.COM"?!?! :hn

Thoughts:

1. The previously mentioned across the pond confusion will likely keep the foreign membership down, but maybe that's your goal? If not, I've seen this amero-centric thinking on forums before and it's not a good sign of someone trying to build a community based on a universal obsession.

2. Notice the early reaction to the name in this thread alone. As long as the new site maintains some semblance of familiarity, many members will stomach the new site name just to stay a part of the community, but others will leave just because of the name.

3. Adding new members. Just google "puff." See anything related to cigars other than one of the definitions from Mirriam-Webster? How about 4 pages in? 5 pages? (OK, on page 6 you get Tasty Puff tobacco flavoring "for any kind of tobacco", but the pictures on the site show their target market). Check the Google Images from the search...Anything? The word "puff" just does not conjure thoughts of cigars, so how are new members going to find this place?

4. Inhale? I think not.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> First of all, the new logo with the puffer fish in top hat is clever and cool looking. However the reference to "Inhale Life" and the new name: puff.com, are both counterproductive to the recent shifts in the cigar industry.
> 
> Two years ago at the annual meeting, the RTDA (Retail Tobacco Dealers Association) voted to change its name. This came after 75 years! Why? Because the cigar industry was, and is, getting hammered by anti-smoking legislation and part of it is being reflected from the cigarette industry. The membership of the RTDA felt they needed to distance themselves from the cigarette lobby. Thus, they voted to change their name to: IPCPR or, *International Premium Cigar & Pipe Retailers Association.
> *
> ...


Spot on; couldn't have said it better.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Man, I just did a lot of reading. I’m exhausted. :r

Thanks for the update Jon. As you have done here, I think the on-going communication of your vision for the new site with the CS community will help assuage our concerns as we get closer to the launch date. I also find it helpful that you’re willing to listen to our thoughts and concerns. I certainly hope this continues, because without us, there would be no community and no one to read the ads. :ss Change is never easy to accept, but it’s a part of life. I think the hardest part about it is fear of the unknown, but we can take solace in the fact that the mods are on-board. 

To my fellow Gorillas, uh, Puffers r)…..just remember…. it’s the members that make the board! We can maintain the same feel of CS wherever we are. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

chibnkr said:


> What is the process to delete my membership, all of my posts, login history, account data, pictures, etc? I presume that an Admin could do this? This is something that I am seriously contemplating.


Can I have your ring gauge, i'll trade you a fiver for it :r


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

ucla695 said:


> Man, I just did a lot of reading. I'm exhausted. :r
> 
> Thanks for the update Jon. As you have done here, I think the on-going communication of your vision for the new site with the CS community will help assuage our concerns as we get closer to the launch date. I also find it helpful that you're willing to listen to our thoughts and concerns. I certainly hope this continues, because without us, there would be no community and no one to read the ads. :ss Change is never easy to accept, but it's a part of life. I think the hardest part about it is fear of the unknown, but we can take solace in the fact that the mods are on-board.
> 
> To my fellow Gorillas, uh, Puffers r)&#8230;..just remember&#8230;. it's the members that make the board! We can maintain the same feel of CS wherever we are. :tu


Yeah but we wont be gorrillas anymore but puffers? Puffins? You just cant really make that manly lol


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

pro2625 said:


> Yeah but we wont be gorrillas anymore but puffers? Puffins? You just cant really make that manly lol


Nope. That's why we definitely need to keep the Gorilla for the sub-forum.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

kcmatt said:


> Well, I am new here and must say it is refreshing to join a forum that has some drama. Something you just rarely see on internet forums.............
> 
> While reading through all of thisi found this comment rather funny since everyones information WAS just sold to Mr. Caputo
> 
> ...


Great point. I think the better option is to have everyone re-register if they choose. None of us signed up for this and we should be given the option.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

pro2625 said:


> Yeah but we wont be gorrillas anymore but puffers? Puffins? You just cant really make that manly lol


Every time I hear the word "puffer" I think of "fluffer" . . .

Ron


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

RGD said:


> Every time I hear the word "puffer" I think of "fluffer" . . .
> 
> Ron


LOL.....I guess we could be puffsters...is that manly?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ucla695 said:


> Nope. That's why we definitely need to keep the Gorilla for the sub-forum.


But gorillas don't live in the ocean with the puffers.
And the Puffins fly.
What a mess.
Can't follow this.:r


----------



## kasper13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Question Jon

I know how you mentioned that between the forums there are duplicate user names and you will be putting -CS or -CL on the end of the current names to clarify where they came from. But what if you have the same user name across the different forums or a different user names, is there a main table where you will be tracking the user names by email so as to combine them so we do not have multiple ID's and passwords. Also how will this affect a member to go between the different sub forums within puff.com?

Thanks


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Can I have your ring gauge, i'll trade you a fiver for it :r


Look I'll go a fiver of any Gurks you want and at least a fiver of White Owl's best for your RG Ignore Don's very cheap offer.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

white_s2k said:


> Will you be in possession of the Rolodex with all of our names and addresses?
> 
> ONE large community is sure to attract the attention of some agencies.


I would assume since Ms. Floydp is in possesion of the Rolodex that they are safe. Though I want Jon to confirm or deny.



chibnkr said:


> What is the process to delete my membership, all of my posts, login history, account data, pictures, etc? I presume that an Admin could do this? This is something that I am seriously contemplating.


Any comment Jon or mod team?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Rolando said:


> Great point. I think the better option is to have everyone re-register if they choose.


Re register again?:r

I had to re register after the great crash of 05


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

just read this at CL:



jon caputo said:


> The clubhouses will be starting from scratch - brand new if you will save for the members, and your accounts, and all of the data your account has (post counts, awards, things like that)


my question is even though we will get our own "clubhouses" so to say, the entire boards will be started from scratch? so all of the posts already here at CS will be deleted? all the reviews? sections like "vino 101"? "show us your humidor"? "banter with icehog version bajillion!"? will all be gone?
only the memebrs and our stats will go over to the CS clubhouse?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Rolando said:


> Great point. I think the better option is to have everyone re-register if they choose. None of us signed up for this and we should be given the option.


This time around, I will go as "Bruceface".
Maybe I shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Sawyer said:


> You could please everyone by leaving it exactly the same as it is.


:tpd:


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Jay Hemingway said:


> just read this at CL:
> 
> my question is even though we will get our own "clubhouses" so to say, the entire boards will be started from scratch? so all of the posts already here at CS will be deleted? all the reviews? sections like "vino 101"? "show us your humidor"? "banter with icehog version bajillion!"? will all be gone?
> only the memebrs and our stats will go over to the CS clubhouse?


Wait...so all of the history of CS will cease to exist? That's a lot of "institutional knowledge" built-up over years and years. Maybe I misunderstood, but I thought that this info would be carried-over to the new site...


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Blueface said:


> This time around, I will go as "Bruceface".
> Maybe I shouldn't have said that.


:r Cracked me up.

Thank you, 
lenguaBruce


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> I plan on logging into the CS Clubhouse and book marking that page. That way I won't have to deal with Puff.com. Only other CS members will be able to be in that Clubhouse and when I'll feel froggy I may jump around the rest of the site. :tu


Nice post. I think what may be getting lost is pointed out here.

Jon has stated he will keep the look and feel of CS as much as possible.

The new forum may very well look much like this one, the only difference being you enter through the new site. If you never want to venture out, don't.

Hell, there was one member here who rarely ventured out of the Pipe forum by his own choice. I don't really see the difference, at least not now I don't


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I just have a question about what I found on CL:


> All posts from all 3 forums will live in the main area of forums.puff.com and thus thats where the traffic will go and where the content will be.
> 
> The clubhouses will be starting from scratch - brand new if you will save for the members, and your accounts, and all of the data your account has (post counts, awards, things like that)


Could you clear this up jon...how are the clubhouses going to work vs the 'main lounge"


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Wait...so all of the history of CS will cease to exist? That's a lot of "institutional knowledge" built-up over years and years. Maybe I misunderstood,* but I thought that this info would be carried-over to the new site.*..


I think you are correct Michael from what I read. I can't imagine getting rid of all of the cigar knowledge accumulated here.

If they want to dump ballast, don't carrry over.....oh let's say........the bomb forum and all of the look at me threads.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> What is the process to delete my membership, all of my posts, login history, account data, pictures, etc? I presume that an Admin could do this? This is something that I am seriously contemplating.


This is on the Admins Mike..the force is too weak for mere mods to do it


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> I think you are correct Michael from what I read. *I can't imagine getting rid of all of the cigar knowledge accumulated here.*
> 
> If they want to dump ballast, don't carrry over.....oh let's say........the bomb forum and all of the look at me threads.


This place is a wiki for cigars...I hope we don't lose it


----------



## BDC (Jun 2, 2008)

kasper13 said:


> Question Jon
> 
> I know how you mentioned that between the forums there are duplicate user names and you will be putting -CS or -CL on the end of the current names to clarify where they came from. But what if you have the same user name across the different forums or a different user names, is there a main table where you will be tracking the user names by email so as to combine them so we do not have multiple ID's and passwords. Also how will this affect a member to go between the different sub forums within puff.com?
> 
> Thanks


Yeah this, can this just be left BDC??


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> This is on the Admins Mike..the force is too weak for mere mods to do it


Thanks. I would be willing to bet that they have their hands full with this kind of stuff right now. I'll probably stick around until a few weeks prior to the end of CS, then ask to have everything deleted (and I mean EVERYTHING...all posts, all pictures, all login information...every piece of user-identifiable data/content).

Oh, and hope all is well, Dave. Shouldn't you be atoning right now?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Thanks. I would be willing to bet that they have their hands full with this kind of stuff right now. I'll probably stick around until a few weeks prior to the end of CS, then ask to have everything deleted (and I mean EVERYTHING...all posts, all pictures, all login information...every piece of user-identifiable data/content).
> 
> Oh, and hope all is well, Dave. Shouldn't you be atoning right now?


Oh I am


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

intriguing.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I kinda like the fish with the cigar...
<-------

What's wrong with that.
The domain name is not that important as the content will drive the meaning. (google?)
Inhale life...:r u
-duhbruce


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> Ok the logo (which maybe will dispel some of this euro gay crap)
> 
> is a puffer fish - with spikes - smoking a cigar - see attached:
> 
> ...


Jon,
First, thank you for personally responding to so many questions - particularly at this busy time...in my book, this speaks volumes (in your favor). :tu

I certainly want to be supportive.

However, using a BLOWFISH as Puff.com's logo most likely will not help quell the european concerns.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

chibnkr said:


> Thanks. I would be willing to bet that they have their hands full with this kind of stuff right now. I'll probably stick around until a few weeks prior to the end of CS, then ask to have everything deleted (and I mean EVERYTHING...all posts, all pictures, all login information...every piece of user-identifiable data/content).
> 
> Oh, and hope all is well, Dave. Shouldn't you be atoning right now?


Why does everyone want their information as a whole deleted from clubstogie? Are you afraid you incriminated (sp?) yourself somehow in the past and now that this site i going commercial into one large entity you are scared it will receive some unwanted attention?

Or is it your way of rebeling?

Just want to make sure as I might want my stuff deleted as well


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

pro2625 said:


> Why does everyone want their information as a whole deleted from clubstogie? Are you afraid you incriminated (sp?) yourself somehow in the past and now that this site i going commercial into one large entity you are scared it will receive some unwanted attention?
> 
> Just want to make sure as I might want my stuff deleted as well


Trying hard to think of other reasons............

......

......

Nope. None come to mind.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pro2625 said:


> Why does everyone want their information as a whole deleted from clubstogie? Are you afraid you incriminated (sp?) yourself somehow in the past and now that this site i going commercial into one large entity you are scared it will receive some unwanted attention?
> 
> Just want to make sure as I might want my stuff deleted as well


Y'all need to chill out. :2


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Rolando said:


> Great point. I think the better option is to have everyone re-register if they choose. None of us signed up for this and we should be given the option.


Your personal information remains your own. You can log into your account and put in all fake information if you like - that is your option.

That being said - personal information will remain personal and will never be traded or sold (said this earlier but worth repeating) and we will have a privacy policy in place that states this very thing

j


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Like watcing your favorite corner bar, with all the regulars, turn into an ESPN Zone, filled with tourist's. Bummer.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Y'all need to chill out. :2


Hey Im just saying I dont want to be a blip on a radar somewhere

Ok Im going to take off my foil hat now


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Jon,

This is kind of a rhetorical question: Do you think that people who don't like me on this forum might start to like me on the new forum? Also: do you think you might like me?

Thanks,

BCS


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Y'all need to chill out. :2


Possibly. :ss

Somewhat reactionary, I admit. But founded/grounded on legitimate concern...

Obviously, I respect you and your opinion more than just about anyone else I know so I'll hold-off on doing anything for now.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

joncaputo said:


> Your personal information remains your own. You can log into your account and put in all fake information if you like - that is your option.
> 
> That being said - personal information will remain personal and will never be traded or sold (said this earlier but worth repeating) and we will have a privacy policy in place that states this very thing
> 
> j


would this include the advertisers _on_ the site? Does their advertising dollar buy any kind of information exchange implicit in their ad space purchase?

Pardon my terminology if incorrect, but I am sure you get the gist.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm untrusting and cautious by nature, and this makes my spidey senses tingle......


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Jon,
> 
> This is kind of a rhetorical question: Do you think that people who don't like me on this forum might start to like me on the new forum? Also: do you think you might like me?
> 
> ...


We all love BCS!:tu You should start www.BruceCaptainSillypuffinstogie.com. I'd join!


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Y'all need to chill out. :2


 Granted :tu


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Cigarmark said:


> We all love BCS!:tu You should start www.BruceCaptainSillypuffinstogie.com. I'd join!


I'm registering this at godaddy so you will have to buy it from me.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

> The combined mod team will decide on banned accounts - who isnt banned who is


so does this mean purobrat will be back?


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I like you MCS.

I have not been entertained like this in a long time.

Jason



Major Captain Silly said:


> Jon,
> 
> This is kind of a rhetorical question: Do you think that people who don't like me on this forum might start to like me on the new forum? Also: do you think you might like me?
> 
> ...


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Puff.com is good but, how bout Blow.com? we could use the same logo.. The new slogan would be "Life Blows"! Or how bout "Blow me". How can you confuse that with anything else?? :ss


----------



## kcmatt (Oct 8, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> Why does everyone want their information as a whole deleted from clubstogie? Are you afraid you incriminated (sp?) yourself somehow in the past and now that this site i going commercial into one large entity you are scared it will receive some unwanted attention?
> 
> Or is it your way of rebeling?
> 
> Just want to make sure as I might want my stuff deleted as well


Well, we all registered to this site the same way. We all had o "Accept" a suer agreement that stated that any posts or content published on this site by us then became the "Property" of ClubStogie.com and its owners. So having your posts deleted is something the owner can simply refuse to do since the contents of thesite are now his Property.

What I have trouble with is the fact that we all gave an e-mail address to this site and none of us consented to the transfer of that "Private" information to any third party site or entity. So does the lack of a written "Privacy Policy" Give the owner the right to do with our private information whatever he/ she shall chose? I Believe not. There is at least in the US some internet laws that prohibit the sharing of what can be deemed private or privileged personal information especially when the information was granted under assumed pretenses by the sharer. I believe everyone who registered with this site for instance was under the assumed pretense that our e-mail address and other personal information we gave to register was to be held private. The site itself demonstrates this in the manner in which we have to agree to allow or disallow the sending of emails to us by either administrators or users.

I am curious how this merging of personal information from one site to another is legal.


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

Andyman said:


> Puff.com is good but, how bout Blow.com? we could use the same logo.. The new slogan would be "Life Blows"! Or how bout "Blow me". How can you confuse that with anything else?? :ss


:r:r:r:bn


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> Ok the logo (which maybe will dispel some of this euro gay crap)
> 
> is a puffer fish - with spikes - smoking a cigar - see attached:
> 
> ...


Hey- I got it- Puffy the cigar puffing puffer! :mn


----------



## kcmatt (Oct 8, 2008)

BTW, I hope that my previous comments don't get me banned, I am honestly just curious how this is possible from a legal standpoint. I myself Own and have owned many businesses in my time. I know that from a legal standpoint the transfer of a business is complicated and when you throw personal information into the mix things can get very complicated if not handled properly. Speaking from expierence here.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

kcmatt said:


> Well, we all registered to this site the same way. We all had o "Accept" a suer agreement that stated that any posts or content published on this site by us then became the "Property" of ClubStogie.com and its owners. So having your posts deleted is something the owner can simply refuse to do since the contents of thesite are now his Property.
> 
> What I have trouble with is the fact that we all gave an e-mail address to this site and none of us consented to the transfer of that "Private" information to any third party site or entity. So does the lack of a written "Privacy Policy" Give the owner the right to do with our private information whatever he/ she shall chose? I Believe not. There is at least in the US some internet laws that prohibit the sharing of what can be deemed private or privileged personal information especially when the information was granted under assumed pretenses by the sharer. I believe everyone who registered with this site for instance was under the assumed pretense that our e-mail address and other personal information we gave to register was to be held private. The site itself demonstrates this in the manner in which we have to agree to allow or disallow the sending of emails to us by either administrators or users.
> 
> I am curious how this merging of personal information from one site to another is legal.


I see where you are coming from....I appreciate your response


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Sawyer said:


> You could please everyone by leaving it exactly the same as it is.


:tpd:


Cigarin-Martin said:


> Wonder what the other forums ( Cigar-Review.com, Top25cigar.com, CigarLive.com) are saying about all this?


The heck with the other forums. Club Stogie is the only one I'm worried about.


Coz77 said:


> Good luck John. I normally embrace change but Puff.com, inhale life, mixing up a bunch of boards into one "mega site"????....IDK bro I'm not feeling it.
> 
> At the same time....things are what they are and life goes on. Im going into this with and open mind...Here's to hoping Puff.com is just as good if not better than CS.


Puff.com, sounds lame to me. Instead of inhale life, maybe something as simple as "Enjoy Life". Bringing several boards together I dont' think will work. People end up on one board or another for reasons. I like the jungle and the gorilla theme whether some think it is cartoonish or not. Hopefully the CS Clubhouse can keep this theme. Puff.com



Sweet_Cigars said:


> I plan on logging into the CS Clubhouse and book marking that page. That way I won't have to deal with Puff.com. Only other CS members will be able to be in that Clubhouse and when I'll feel froggy I may jump around the rest of the site. :tu


:tpd: I'm with Sweet Cigars on this one. I will find the shortest route to the Club Stogie Clubhouse ASAP. I hope once there it looks the same as it does now.

I've been on Club Stogie for just over 2 years and hope things will stay as close as possible to the way they are now, but I'm afraid they won't. But I will stick around for sure to see what happens.

*And as far as out troop support goes. That should be hands off, a Club Stogie Clubhouse project of its own. I think it is set up great right now and should be left alone.*


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> puff.com huh?
> Will we be dragons now instead of gorillas? :w
> I guess my clubstogies logo items will now be collector items.
> Do you have a logo in mind?





joncaputo said:


> we do have a logo in mind - i think its cool/edgy


I've seen the planed logo a blow fish in a top hat smoking a cigar.....for some strange reason I like the idea of a dragon logo better! :ss

Thanks for the heads up post Jon.

P.S. Go with the dragon logo!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I like the dragon logo Idea too.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

DragonMan said:


> I've seen the planed logo a blow fish in a top hat smoking a cigar.....for some strange reason I like the idea of a dragon logo better! :ss
> 
> Thanks for the heads up post Jon.
> 
> P.S. Go with the dragon logo!!!


*PUFF*, the magic dragon lived by the sea 
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called '*Club Stogie*'...Together they would travel on a boat with Old Sailor...

I can go all day with this one... :r


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Geez!
I thought everybody *liked* *change*, and hope and change and stuff.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> Inhale Life? Most people don't inhale cigars. Just an FYI


Ditto this and after reading thru the first 8 pages I get the feeling that it's going to be what it's going to be and we can either follow along and get what we can out of the new place or we can search for another board. My feelings are mixed because when something is successful as ClubStogie has been it will invite somebody to come in and take over because of it's inherited success. As lne brother put it so aptly, if it ain't broke don't fix it. When a forum becomes so large it loses the appeal of being small which is why alot of people come on board because of the small town feeling. Wonder why people move out of the 'big city' and go to small towns? I'm sure people will leave at first and then when things don't go as they thought it would, more will leave just because it is too friggin big.

As far as the domain name goes that is a tip off to me. Surely there is a better name than Puff.Com If this is the pinnacle of brainstorming for a new name then I have some real reservations as to how this new place will succeed. Don't get me wrong as far as Jon probably being a decent human being and all but the way this is starting off doesn't look very promising but I hope I am wrong and will be the first to admit such if I am wrong.

I have all fingers and toes crossed on this venture!!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Here's what my buddy and I think of Dragon's and Blowfish.....


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Andyman said:


> Puff.com is good but, how bout Blow.com? we could use the same logo.. The new slogan would be "Life Blows"! Or how bout "Blow me". How can you confuse that with anything else?? :ss


Now thats funny!! I don't know since I am such a lady that I could join....it might imply all the wrong things

I can't help feel kinda sad about all that has happened. 
I kinda feel like a parent that are marrying off their child but been told you now have more family with the in-laws............living with us.
Have to get out my crystal ball and see what is gonna happen in the future....what are my in-laws gonna be like


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

DonnieW said:


> *PUFF*, the magic dragon lived by the sea
> And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called '*Club Stogie*'...Together they would travel on a boat with Old Sailor...
> 
> I can go all day with this one... :r


 Brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok... just to make sure I am following this correctly...

Q: What about my name? What if someone has the same name on one of the other forums?

Say a user, lets use PETER for example.... exists on each forum and a new one signs up with that name as well. Am I correct in thinking that each person would have their name changed to PETER-CR (cigar review) PETER-CS (club stogie) PETER-CL (cigar live) and the new user would be PETER-PUFF?


Thanks


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

How will the current threads and events and sales and banters and everything typed on here transfer to the new site? 

There are plenty of long running threads and banters that have been going long before you purchased this site. So I am assuming that everything on this site will transfer to the new ClubStogie Treehouse flawlesly. Correct?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

kcmatt said:


> Well, we all registered to this site the same way. We all had o "Accept" a suer agreement that stated that any posts or content published on this site by us then became the "Property" of ClubStogie.com and its owners. So having your posts deleted is something the owner can simply refuse to do since the contents of thesite are now his Property.


And if it is that simple, Jon would honor himself by offering a simple courtesy: deletion of posts in two forums for those who ask.

I don't think many people will ask. I think it's a small thing that ought to be done quickly. There are other, bigger things hanging in the air even if one attorney thinks not. Some magnetic evaporation would be a simple courtesy. It's not like other folks won't come back and fill in the holes.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Question: How much did you pay for puff.com or have you owned it for a while? 

Sorry, I had to ask. Short single word domain names are usually not cheap.

Also, I am a little surprised and confused that the domain name does not have the word cigar in it. . .


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

How sad ;O(


----------



## kcmatt (Oct 8, 2008)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Ok... just to make sure I am following this correctly...
> 
> Q: What about my name? What if someone has the same name on one of the other forums?
> 
> ...


Not sure I'd like to be the last one to want the sn peter.....

ROTFLMFAO

PETER-Puff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

montecristo#2 said:


> Question: How much did you pay for puff.com or have you owned it for a while?
> 
> Sorry, I had to ask. Short single word domain names are usually not cheap.
> 
> Also, I am a little surprised and confused that the domain name does not have the word cigar in it. . .


If nobody else owns it already, it's 9 bucks a year. If someone else owns it, you pay what they think it's worth.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

This video is exactly the picture I got when I saw the name......long live Cheech and Chong.

Perhaps there will be another regarding illegal leaf right beside the CC forum:w



Blueface said:


> I vote for this as the theme song based on "puff.com".


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

I bet if the new site "blows" then the companies that employ the CS gorillas will see a large rise in productivity. I, for one, will probably graduate much quicker.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Beer Doctor said:


> I bet if the new site "blows" then the companies that employ the CS gorillas will see a large rise in productivity. I, for one, will probably graduate much quicker.


There is actually some truth to that one. :r


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> Let me introduce myself. I'm SSG.Adams currently in Afghanistan. When I started smoking cigars I signed up for 3 forums. After one week I knew where I belonged. I have received more support and packages from this site than my own family provides. If I have a question or a need this site fills it. I drop cigars and snacks to guys living on mountains via blackhawk helicopter. This site has become a part of my life. I have alot of great friends on here that I would almost do anything for. I will go wherever Fred (macms), Tony (newcigarz), and David (bazookajoe) goes. They have always supported me and I will always support them.
> 
> Bruce





newcigarz said:


> Thanks for the kind words Bruce.


Bruce, we will never abandoned you, the Tiki Hut or any of our troops. :u We may need to do this differently at some point, but it will get done. All you troop supporters please email me using the link below. Thanks. :tu


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

Hermit said:


> Geez!
> I thought everybody *liked* *change*, and hope and change and stuff.


:r:r


----------



## japhi (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm no sure I understand the concern with personal info; when I registered all I provided was my email address. I'd love to think my email addy was top secret shat but it's a lot like my street address - lots of people have it and I get junk mail every day.

I can see the concern if the site had my SIN, or CC info, Drivers Liscence etc but an email addy is hardly anything that would worry me enough to call my lawyer.

As for the negative vibes towards advertising and change, I've seen this process happen on a number of forums where the members don't feel that the owners have a right to turn a profit, it's looked down upon. Please keep in mind that the new owner needs to recover his investment, and the provious owner had to cover his software, hosting and labour costs. Those small banners at the top wouldn;t even come close to covering the day in costs of keeping this forum alive.

To see what a well monetized, professionally run, community looks like check out Sitepoint.com. If the new owners here can pull inspiration from a place like Sitepoint, all will be fine.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Beer Doctor said:


> I bet if the new site "blows" then the companies that employ the CS gorillas will see a large rise in productivity. I, for one, will probably graduate much quicker.





icehog3 said:


> There is actually some truth to that one. :r


I know my wife will be a lot happier as well!  :r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> There is actually some truth to that one. :r


... especially this week...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

mmblz said:


> ... especially this week...


tru dat, brutha.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Ok... just to make sure I am following this correctly...
> 
> Q: What about my name? What if someone has the same name on one of the other forums?
> 
> ...


Quit complaining....what if there is another poker? I'll be Poker-Puff. That sux 
Kind of hard to be the mean ol mod with a name like Poker-Puff eh? 
:r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

poker said:


> Quit complaining....what if there is another poker? I'll be Poker-Puff. That sux
> :r


Poke r Puff? You decide.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

poker said:


> Quit complaining....what if there is another poker? I'll be Poker-Puff. That sux
> Kind of hard to be the mean ol mod with a name like Poker-Puff eh?
> :r


What if there's another Major Captai..........nevermind.

BCS


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> Poke r Puff? You decide.


 :r

Both.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

poker said:


> Quit complaining....what if there is another poker? I'll be Poker-Puff. That sux
> Kind of hard to be the mean ol mod with a name like Poker-Puff eh?
> :r


Hey Kelly at least it'll be Poker-Puff-CS and not Poker-Puff-Jr. :]


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Poke r Puff? You decide.





chibnkr said:


> :r
> 
> Both.


Yeah come on Sean. I always thought it was poke then puff.. repeat.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Not to sound negative, but I don't think that would work.
> Do a little research into the Cigars for the Troops thread. This is a very sensitive subject to many members here and to very many Troops in Iraq and Afghanistan.


This is very important to alot of us here. Could be a deal breaker for some.

Please read the troop supporters thread.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

poker said:


> Quit complaining....what if there is another poker? I'll be Poker-Puff. That sux
> Kind of hard to be the mean ol mod with a name like Poker-Puff eh?
> :r


Think of the bright side though The name poker puff will throw off your opponents while playing poker


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

khubli said:


> Yeah come on Sean. I always thought it was poke then puff.. repeat.


Poke, Puff, Pass?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Poke, Puff, Pass?


depends on what's being poked and what's being puffed..!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

khubli said:


> depends on what's being poked and what's being puffed..!


Just checking.


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok so you spent roughly (very roughly) $200K on buying these sites.

You skimped on a domain name and instead took a lousy 9 buck one, now THATS business thinking...

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Poke, Puff, Pass?


We used to do that in High School

Fun Times :tu


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

khubli said:


> depends on what's being poked and what's being puffed..!


So True 

"Hey....pass it buddy!....no, not Sean...he's already been poked and puffed."


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

poker said:


> Quit complaining....what if there is another poker? I'll be Poker-Puff. That sux
> Kind of hard to be the mean ol mod with a name like Poker-Puff eh?
> :r


you could just change it to Poke-er


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

geez I leave for a few hours and this is over 20 pages, dizzam


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

DonnieW said:


> *PUFF*, the magic dragon lived by the sea
> And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called '*Club Stogie*'...Together they would travel on a boat with Old Sailor...
> 
> I can go all day with this one... :r


I like it!!! :tu :chk :r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

poker said:


> So True
> 
> "Hey....pass it buddy!....no, not Sean...he's already been poked and puffed."


I'm used and abused. Poor me.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

md4958 said:


> you could just change it to Poke-er


or Toker... it goes along with the whole Puff.com theme


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Still love ya buddy! :ss


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

md4958 said:


> or Toker... it goes along with the whole Puff.com theme


Maybe I'll just use Foker. Has a mean ring to it. On the other hand Foker-Puff sounds silly.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

It's been asked several times in various replies but not answered yet (I don't think I missed it) so I will put the 3 big questions that come to my mind in one.


 Will the WTB/WTS (Buying and Selling) forums be included and allowed on the new site?
 Will the small retailers like Rob and Mark (Big in their own rights but small compared to the mega sites) still be allowed in a retailer's forum on the new site?
 Will the trade forums like the bombs, pifs, passes and group buy forums still be allowed?

Thanks,
Chas


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Jon,
> 
> This is kind of a rhetorical question: Do you think that people who don't like me on this forum might start to like me on the new forum? Also: do you think you might like me?
> 
> ...


that depends. do you like you?

j


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

poker said:


> Maybe I'll just use Foker. Has a mean ring to it. On the other hand Foker-Puff sounds silly.


unless you reversed it Puff-Foker... all the Brits would get a kick outta that one!

and you might make some new friends:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Puff.com is a ridiculous name. This will alienate many (as stated many times prior).

'Inhale life' is an ill-fitting tagline. Nothing about cigars or pipes has to do with inhaling. Will this become a cigarette forum as well? This post here had many good points in it.

The puffer-fish is a silly 'mascot' (though I could care less about the mascot part of it...)

I'm really not trying to be a downer here, but if this truly is to be a relationship where you are concerned with what the people who have been here for a while (no matter how short that while is) think, then I do not believe this to be an out of line post, and believe that there have been some great suggestions and criticisms in this thread.

I fear this is the end of CS (and not in a good way), and while I don't necessarily fear change, I am saddened by the loss of what we have/had here.

I will definitely stick around to see where this heads. I hope my concerns are over exaggerated.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> that depends. do you like you?
> 
> j


you dont want to ask MCS...er sorry, Bruce questions like that


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

BigVito said:


> I like the dragon logo Idea too.


ok the dragon logo is cool - and now you guys have me thinking about it..

hmm


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> that depends. do you like you?
> 
> j


Now you sound like my mom!

MCS


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> ok the dragon logo is cool - and now you guys have me thinking about it..
> 
> hmm


yeah, er, i think it may re-inforce the :w connotation...


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> ok the dragon logo is cool - and now you guys have me thinking about it..
> 
> hmm


It was the magic dragon song... works everytime.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> And if it is that simple, Jon would honor himself by offering a simple courtesy: deletion of posts in two forums for those who ask.
> 
> I don't think many people will ask. I think it's a small thing that ought to be done quickly. There are other, bigger things hanging in the air even if one attorney thinks not. Some magnetic evaporation would be a simple courtesy. It's not like other folks won't come back and fill in the holes.


OK I hear your concerns about the deleting of posts. I am talking to the mod team about this now as we speak. We hope to have a proposed solution up as soon as possible that I think will address your concerns

j


----------



## kcmatt (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=40022&postcount=6

This was buried way down deep from what I can tell. From the days when the site was still minty fresh and new. Back when the user spatter was about whether or not to buy google at ipo stage or not. Just thought that it was funny how the same thing was said nearly word for word a few years back.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Misha said:


> You skimped on a domain name and instead took a lousy 9 buck one, now THATS business thinking...


:r :r :r

The url puff.com probably cost more than $9.  :r :r


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> It's been asked several times in various replies but not answered yet (I don't think I missed it) so I will put the 3 big questions that come to my mind in one.
> 
> 
> Will the WTB/WTS (Buying and Selling) forums be included and allowed on the new site?
> ...


yes, yes, and yes unless there is objection from the mod team

j


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

If Moo's coffee posts are deleted, nobody could ever possibly fill his hole.

That didn't sound good.

All this hole filling, blowing, and puffing and sitting tight has me feeling a little dirty and I am going to the shower.

Just the same, if there's a sign up, I'd like all my Habanos posts gone please.

By the way, I am a little worried about Darrell. he has been missing all day and is never far from his keyboard. he was in a real fit last time I spoke to him...


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> OK I hear your concerns about the deleting of posts. I am talking to the mod team about this now as we speak. We hope to have a proposed solution up as soon as possible that I think will address your concerns
> 
> j


I'm with the others about worries of privacy and such. I think that it's a legitimate concern for people that want their posts deleted from "specialty" forums.

On the other side of the coin, there is an absolute *WEALTH* of information in those forums. It'd be a shame to see it all disappear.

I don't know if it's logistically feasible, but what about making all the posts in the Habanos forums retroactively anonymous and keeping them for reference purposes. I realize with quoted posts and such it'd be hard to expunge user names from them, but it's just an idea.


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Jon,
Thanks for taking the time to hash this out with us. We greatly appreciate it :tu


David


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

DBall said:


> Puff.com is a ridiculous name. This will alienate many (as stated many times prior).
> 
> 'Inhale life' is an ill-fitting tagline. Nothing about cigars or pipes has to do with inhaling. Will this become a cigarette forum as well? This post here had many good points in it.
> 
> ...


:tpd:


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Ok... just to make sure I am following this correctly...
> 
> Q: What about my name? What if someone has the same name on one of the other forums?
> 
> ...


Damn you...coke through the nose, keyboard all wet. Pee'd a little...:r


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> yes, yes, and yes unless there is objection from the mod team
> 
> j


Personally I would like to see these sub-forums be part of the clubstogie clubhouse. I have every confidence in my brothers here, as well as the trader rating and RG system we have here. I'm not so sure that I would be comfortable buying something, or sending a pass to someone from another forum. Just my :2

Josh


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I realize there are a lot of worried people, but it seems to me like things are staying pretty much the same. We'll still have our same, close-knit community with the same name and same mascot, we'll just be under a bigger umbrella. What's changed? CS was privately owned before, and Puff (with CS as a significant part) is still privately owned. CS didn't give away member information, neither will Puff.

I think a huge number of transfers over to the new site will stick exclusively to our little nook of Puff, but what's wrong with that? What are we so worried about? It looks like people who choose to have their accounts completely removed will have that option, and I believe that when given some time, the mods and Jon will come up with a very reasonable solution to the posts and privacy issues related to the move.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

renton20 said:


> Personally I would like to see these sub-forums be part of the clubstogie clubhouse. I have every confidence in my brothers here, as well as the trader rating and RG system we have here. I'm not so sure that I would be comfortable buying something, or sending a pass to someone from another forum. Just my :2
> 
> Josh


then again, you could always do both: preserve the forums in CS and CL separately ... and ... have trader/buy/sell, etc. in the mega forum.

just a thought.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Jon,
Thanks for providing the info you did it takes a lot of the ? off my mind. I use CS as a release to the ever building stress in my business life. I work a very strange schedule and always look foward to reading and interacting with all my friends I've aquired from the site. Those freindships have evoled and can not be taken away, Thanks for keep CS going in one form or another :tu


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Jon, how with clubstogie.com's pipe forums fit into everything?


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> I'm with the others about worries of privacy and such. I think that it's a legitimate concern for people that want their posts deleted from "specialty" forums.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, there is an absolute *WEALTH* of information in those forums. It'd be a shame to see it all disappear.
> 
> I don't know if it's logistically feasible, but what about making all the posts in the Habanos forums retroactively anonymous and keeping them for reference purposes. I realize with quoted posts and such it'd be hard to expunge user names from them, but it's just an idea.


This is a excellent idea and currently one of the ideas the mod team is currently kicking around as we speak

j


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

renton20 said:


> Personally I would like to see these sub-forums be part of the clubstogie clubhouse. I have every confidence in my brothers here, as well as the trader rating and RG system we have here. I'm not so sure that I would be comfortable buying something, or sending a pass to someone from another forum. Just my :2
> 
> Josh


trader rating info will be moved over

we can have a trading forum in the main area AND the clubhouse

j


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow, this news kind of sucks! Sorry to be a another downer but I like CS for the atmosphere and how you don't have to deal with the crying and bickering and the forum owners constantly trying to sell you crap like forum named dog rockets etc like you do at other boards. This is why I usually fizzled out at other boards and realized that CS was tops hen it came to BBs. I agree with others that I see this as a bad end to a great community. First the economy now CS.:mn I have not been on as much lately due to being really busy work wise but still tried to pop on at least once a day but now I may have an excuse to be more focused on my work.:hn


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

ChronoB said:


> Jon, how with clubstogie.com's pipe forums fit into everything?


I think I answered this earlier but quite frankly Im in a daze and my nurse hasnt come in with my shot of morphine yet so:

pipe forum

clubhouse can have 1
main area will have 1 as well

j


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

floydpink said:


> If Moo's coffee posts are deleted, nobody could ever possibly fill his hole.
> 
> That didn't sound good.
> 
> ...


No worries, he will be on in a few hours. He is blocked at work, some crap about military secrets:dr


----------



## hudaddy (Jul 15, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> It was the magic dragon song... works everytime.


perfect website name and logo for an "herbal" paraphernalia shop.

If the name is set in stone, we'll all deal with it.

If not... I hope Jon will consider our opinions and entertain the idea of something a little more applicable.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

So if you ask, in the public foum, to have your posts in the Habano Forum deleted.......is that an admission of guilt?? Trying to keep things straight here.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Is anyone else reminded of that old Monty Python skit: "New Bruce, are you a pufter? Well, I think you have made it clear that the answer in your case is affirmative."
:bn
Don't like the name and I can tell you right now I won't be purchasing a Club Puff or puff.com hat...
:hn

We'll see...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> I think I answered this earlier but quite frankly Im in a daze and *my nurse hasnt come in with my shot of morphine* yet so:


Is there something else we should know about?


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> So if you ask, in the public foum, to have your posts in the Habano Forum deleted.......is that an admission of guilt?? Trying to keep things straight here.


 iI'm guilty as sin and have 2 humidors overflowing with Cuban Cigars and two boxes of Montecristos coming!!!!!

My name is Mudd.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

FYI...

Puff the Magic
649 Main Street
Hyannis, MA 02601
(508) 771-9090
(888) 874-CIGAR

http://www.puffthemagic.com/


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

floydpink said:


> If Moo's coffee posts are deleted, nobody could ever possibly fill his hole...
> 
> Just the same, if there's a sign up, I'd like all my Habanos posts gone please.


Fill THIS, bean burner. :chk

On the other matter, I haved every reason to believe Jon will be open-minded about some post post-cleaning. :tu


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

jon, just wanted to say despite the bad new site name and slogan, i appreciate you taking the time to respond here as much as you have. i will give the new site a chance. as you can see, you have much to live up to here, i hope you can do it.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> I think I answered this earlier but quite frankly Im in a daze and my nurse hasnt come in with my shot of morphine yet so:
> 
> pipe forum
> 
> ...


Just thinking out loud here; could the logo be edited so the fish is smoking a pipe and a cigar? That would make me more comfortable with the transition...

p:ss


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

I for one don't want to see the members given the ability to delete their posts. If there is any concern about the Habanos forum, merge the old ones as anonymous and let users decide to post from then on. Search is your friend and there is a wealth of knowledge on this site I do not want to see disappear. The knowledge here is one of the key reasons I have stayed here along with the friendships I have made. If people are allowed to delete whole accounts and their entire post content there will be gaps in threads and while they may have had a questionable post about a cigar they had a helpful response to a humidor or storage question in another thread. There is a lot of talk about multiple forums on both the main site and within the clubhouses. Come on people, do you really want double forums to read thru every day? 2 review forums, 2 trading forums, 2 of everything will drive people away not draw them in.

Chas


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

To be perfectly frank the puffer fish looks like something out of sponge bob.

On the "specialty forums" there are lots of us (not the majority by any means) that don't have the same potential issues with those forums and would like to see them stay.

Maybe we could just strip the usernames out of the prior posts and leave the posts up??

I am down with the Dragon.

Also for what its worth I immediately thought the same thing as most on the inhale life part. Doesn't fit with our glorious recreational hobby.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Da Klugs said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Benefits - nope
> 401k - nope
> ...


I think Klugs should have bought it  for alot less


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

floydpink said:


> iI'm guilty as sin and have 2 humidors overflowing with Cuban Cigars and two boxes of Montecristos coming!!!!!
> 
> My name is Mudd.


you don't have the sense God gave a rock, do you?


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

I read a few of these pages, but I'm not going to lie I didn't read the entire 24 pages. 

I have one quetion: What is to become of the RG ratings? 

If I missed it I'm sorry


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> To be perfectly frank the puffer fish looks like something out of sponge bob.


:r:r:r


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

khubli said:


> depends on what's being poked and what's being puffed..!


 Hmmm... Poker in the front, Puffer in the rear? :ss


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

just got done going through the 360 some posts. Not sure what to think yet. Will have to see once we get there..... thank you for the info tho, Jon


----------



## Chris. (Oct 5, 2008)

I read up to page 8. Tell me if 
I missed anything important up to this point, but I agree that puff.com might not be the best name. Club Stogie is a fantastic name and I love the current logo/phrase. Definitely gotta take inhale life outta there and replace it with something else if that is indeed going to be the new logo.

Regards to advertising: PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!! do not do that advertising where every time you load a page some background program makes links out of every other random word and makes a pop up every time your mouse goes over it, no matter how briefly. I HATE THAT WITH A PASSION! One of the forums I've been a member of for years, was bought out a few years ago and they eventually did those link advertisements and it has to be the worst move ever. I barely go there anymore.

I know I just joined club stogie this month, but already I have felt the sense of camaraderie and togetherness of the forum. I hope it isn't lost with the change.

On this note, good luck Jon with getting everything done smoothly and in a manner that can satisfy everyone.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I dont really like being grouped with the masses, I have only been a dedicated member of CS. Bigger = mass confusion & potential hard feelings towards other clicks/members. The puffer fish reminds me of Ms. Puff on Spongebob, everytime she gets stressed she puffs up. Even though we have Women here at CS it is still predominantly Male and should be treated as such (catering to a tradition) Give us something to be proud to be part of!!! I would not feel overly special telling my buddies that I am a member of Puff.com/or even to check it out. I am all for change, but rapidly loseing interest. Jon how much time have you spent here at CS to get a feeling for what it is really about? Or how it differs from other sites? Here we go "Big business" thoughts. I guess I will give it a brief moment to satisfy me :chk


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

TripleF said:


> I am with most of the gorillas here and feel a slight upsetedness in my bely at the news. Kinda like the local hardware store not being there anymore.
> 
> I also think the name puff.com is not appropriate HOWEVER I completely and totally understand the marketing value of a 4-letter domain name and that is probably why Jon owns it. People pay BIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGG money for 3 and 4 letter doman names. If Jon ever sells the site he's got a bang-up domain name.
> 
> ...


:tu I knew there was SOME reason why I liked you! :hn


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

The opinions expressed below are subject to change.

I am a relative newb to CS even though I have been here about 18 months. I have seen this site grow by probably 100% in that time. Everyone here is always welcomed with open arms. That doesn't seem to happen everywhere. The environment here is awesome and I always feel like I am surrounded by family and friends.

I really don't like the idea of any merge. If things go as you say, I surely will be one who goes directly to the CS clubhouse and avoid the other area. I would hope that the information in the current CS threads will be moved directly to the clubhouse and not to the main area. 

I ask 2 things from you. 
1) Please don't rush into the merge. Make sure everything is in place to make it as smooth as possible.
2) Please reconsider the name and slogan. It really does stink.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I originally went into this thinking it won't be so bad. After re-reading everything here, I'm just left with this sad, kinda' empty feeling. The only thing I'm hanging onto right now is that the mods are on board for the time being. Should that change, I just don't see this having the forward momentum to make it. Some entity would surely evolve, but without the guys whose knowledge I've come to respect and rely on, it wouldn't be Club Stogie, clubhouse or no.

I don't even want to bomb anyone, and that's usually a cure all for me.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

massphatness said:


> I originally went into this thinking it won't be so bad. After re-reading everything here, I'm just left with this sad, kinda' empty feeling. The only thing I'm hanging onto right now is that the mods are on board for the time being. Should that change, I just don't see this having the forward momentum to make it. Some entity would surely evolve, but without the guys whose knowledge I've come to respect and rely on, it wouldn't be Club Stogie, clubhouse or no..


Very well put!


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

All I can say is Damn... not again.
I settled in to a nice place that got shut down, relocated to what I thought was another good place (boy was I wrong), relocated again to a small board where I still haunt and another large board where I seem to get lost in the hugeness, and settled in here only for this to change....
I'm begining to think it's me.....:hn


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Chris. said:


> Regards to advertising: PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!! do not do that advertising where every time you load a page some background program makes links out of every other random word and makes a pop up every time your mouse goes over it, no matter how briefly. I HATE THAT WITH A PASSION! One of the forums I've been a member of for years, was bought out a few years ago and they eventually did those link advertisements and it has to be the worst move ever. I barely go there anymore.


Get the Adblock Plus add-on for Firefox. I forget where the ads were on this site


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

joncaputo said:


> Appreciate your concerns.
> 
> We dont sell tobacco product nor do we sell cuban product.
> 
> ...


That is perhaps the single most arrogant and self-serving response that you could possibly have come up with. You totally missed the point of our concerns and dismissed us as insignificant in a single sentence.

We are telling you that we are worried because we discussed things in a small, trusted handpicked group here at CS. Things that could get us into hot water if opened to the public... and you are morphing it into a huge venture that will attract more attention.

Your post tells me that you do not appreciate our concerns. *Your attorney may not be concerned, but mine may be if you get hammered by government authorities to hand over names and such.*

Pay attention to what we're saying, Pal.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

The only person I've seen who seems to be thrilled about this situation is my wife. Guess she's hoping change will = less time spent in what once was the Jungle. 

Sort of makes her a dancing :chk


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Inhale life, not cigars....ya puffer........
Now THATS a tag line :r

I REALLY hope this all goes well and everyone here gives it a shot. I love CS and don't want to lose it. Lets try to make a home at puff.com despite the name. I would REALLY miss the FEEL this place has and it will not be the same without ALL of US!!.


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

I have read this thread and the previous sale annoucement and I am of mixed emotions. I can understand where Jon is coming from and what he is trying to do, but bigger is not always better.

On a personal note, it hits home to me that another successful Canadian entity is taken over by some one from the USA under the guise that they will do a better job. Look at the very bottom of each page... it says: 
*Copyright © TOP 25 CIGAR & CLUB ********** All rights reserved Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada*
This has happened to me at work recently. All of the promises made by new ownership don't amount to a hill of beans. I'm looking for a job now because I don't have one and they lied!

Jon, I'd like you to remember that while a good percentage of your "customers" will be US residents, there is a fair group of non-US folks here that may not (or may) have the same ideas of some of the stuff you put on the site. Also, you need to keep in mind that a large number of those non-US folks have significantly contributed to this site.

As indicated, the Habanos stuff should stay - it is only taboo for those in the US. It's great amount of information for those that can legally partake (or those that illegaly partake).

I will give puff.com a go, I don't have a warm and cozy feeling about it but I am clearly not alone.

Good night and good luck
Bruce

(it actually my name too.... I should be a mod at the BrucePuff.com)


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> I really don't like the idea of any merge. If things go as you say, I surely will be one who goes directly to the CS clubhouse and avoid the other area. _*I would hope that the information in the current CS threads will be moved directly to the clubhouse and not to the main area.*_


In all honesty whats the point in that? 
The idea of merging the forums together does not have to be a bad thing in my opinion. If it gets to the point where there are duplicate sections in 2, 3 or even 4 areas the information gets lost. I don't frequent many other boards anymore but is it even remotely possible that there may be someone on another board that has some advice that may be usefully? If they only post advice on how to make a better humidor in their "Clubhouse" I will never see it. There are people here who I find "off color" or "Snooty" and I just ignore their posts or skip their threads.

The "clubhouse" idea will be great for "Friendly" or "Specific" topics, but to duplicate everything will be too much in my opinion.

:2

Chas


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I am holding judgement for a while, but I can see tons of advertising and gimicks in the near future.

Regardless if Jon is a fan of cigars or not, the only reason to purchase this site and others is MONEY. He expects to turn a profit on his investment. Not that there is anything at all wrong with that, the question is how will he do it? Selling either the site itself when there are a huge number of members to tempt a larger company or selling ad space on the site itself. 

Selling the ad space might slow down servers and depending on how they do it and exactly WHAT they sell, make the site a "Pain in the Arse" to surf. Nothing says that the ads they may get will have anything to do with smoking. Not to mention that honest feedback on products may offend said advertisers. 

The other option I see is that once the magic number of active members is hit then the FOR SALE sign goes on the window. That may mean that the club stays the same just with alot of new members...OR that to attract the magic number, a new flashy PUFF.com comes into existence. Web geeks love to show off how neat and cool looking they can make a site without thinking of the people who use it. 


Personally, I think this may be the end of C.S as we know it. This site is special because of the close knit feeling you get from it. Being a mega site will, in my oinion, ruin this. Lots of head butting and clashing of personalities will drive many away. Not to mention Scammers and spammers galore. 

Lastly, don't even get me started on PUFF.com. What kind of name is that? Sure it's easy to spell, but come on! The simple fact that a Puffer fish was coinsidered as a logo tells me a bit about where this new site may be headed. 

I may be off base on these thoughts, but that's all they are... thoughts. 
Jon, I do wish you good luck and I hope this site remains special AND you can make a few dollars in the deal.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I've avoided posting this thought but I can't hold back anymore.

While I understand the mods are on board, their silence -- to me -- speaks volumes. I have not, for example, seen them taking up the banner of puff.com and touting the benefits of this great entity to us. In fact, what I fear most (and this is nothing more than conjecture on my part) is the mods are on board only out of a sense of loyalty to pds. Perhaps they don't want to make things difficult for him by walking away during the transition period.

I could very well be dead wrong -- it wouldn't be the first time. And nothing would make me happier than having one or more of them blast me for spouting such nonsense. At least if Poker turned my RG negative with a super ding, I would be excited that there was some passion for this new world we're being dragged into.

I apologize if this post makes it uncomfortable for the mods. On second thought, I take that back. Like it or not, the mods are the de facto leaders of Club Stogie -- maybe not in name or in the power ascribed to them, but certainly in the reputation and respect they command. I need them to tell me they honestly think things will be OK, give it a chance, not all change is bad. I haven't seen that happen yet. Until I do, this heaviness I feel, this dread, this aura of an impending demise of a place I have grown to love will not subside.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

sikk50 said:


> I read a few of these pages, but I'm not going to lie I didn't read the entire 24 pages.
> 
> I have one quetion: What is to become of the RG ratings?
> 
> If I missed it I'm sorry


we are keeping it
and moving all of the scores over

j


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> *[RG]*we are keeping it
> and moving all of the scores over
> 
> j


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss!:ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I still hope to holy hell I am not beating a dead horse, but I was curious about this:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1938310&postcount=259


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

sikk50 said:


> I read a few of these pages, but I'm not going to lie I didn't read the entire 24 pages.
> 
> I have one quetion: What is to become of the RG ratings?
> 
> If I missed it I'm sorry


Why is everyone so concerned about whats going to happen to their precious RG? I hope everyone understands that they mean absolutely nothing. If anyone wants mine you are welcome to take all of it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joncaputo said:


> we are keeping it
> and moving all of the scores over
> 
> j


Thats the one thing you should have ditched. Check your pms :tu


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

SO will you be adding anymore forums to your collection at Puff.com like

grasscity.com
potforum.com
420pot.com
etc.

I thought this was going to happen.:w:hn:w:hn


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Why is everyone so concerned about whats going to happen to their precious RG? I hope everyone understands that they mean absolutely nothing. If anyone wants mine you are welcome to take all of it.


:tpd: I was just about to post the same thing.
Really, who gives a fuk about RG 
I can understand members being concerned/upset about the direction we are moving in but RG, c'mon people. :2


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Now there is an image for the forum:chk:chk:chk:r



Bax said:


> Hmmm... Poker in the front, Puffer in the rear? :ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Why is everyone so concerned about whats going to happen to their precious RG? I hope everyone understands that they mean absolutely nothing. If anyone wants mine you are welcome to take all of it.


...and this was the only concern responded to. There have been many valid concerns brought up in the past few pages.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I've avoided posting this thought but I can't hold back anymore.
> 
> While I understand the mods are on board, their silence -- to me -- speaks volumes. I have not, for example, seen them taking up the banner of puff.com and touting the benefits of this great entity to us. In fact, what I fear most (and this is nothing more than conjecture on my part) is the mods are on board only out of a sense of loyalty to pds. Perhaps they don't want to make things difficult for him by walking away during the transition period.
> 
> ...


Very few people have had Pokers Super Ding and lived to tell the tale:ss


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

DBall said:


> ...and was the only concern responded to. There have been many valid concerns brought up in the past few pages.


opiate of the masses


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

madurolover said:


> :tpd: I was just about to post the same thing.
> Really, who gives a fuk about RG
> I can understand members being concerned/upset about the direction we are moving in but RG, c'mon people. :2


I thought "popularity points" were a little silly, too.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I own the Domain name stogietalk.com (making a blog)..sounds better the puff.com

make me an offer...:ss

J/k...

Plans look good so far...


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I just hope nobody confuses us with puffthemagic.com. Those guys are serious dorks! :r



dunng said:


> FYI...
> 
> Puff the Magic
> 649 Main Street
> ...


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Not clear here but will the specific "club houses" be open to all members? I would think that would defeat the purpose of joining one site in the best interest of that peticular member. Hey I am in Vegas, "what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas" If I put out info about something special in Vegas, I put it out for my CS BOTL in peticular not members I am not sure about. I also invite members to contact me (a select bunch of members {CS members in general}) if I offer services or special pick-ups Casa Fuentes buys for example. I dont want a ton of people I have not had an oppertunity to learn about contacting me (due to my lack of interest in other boards/sites)! Let the paranoia start


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Bax said:


> Hmmm... Poker in the front, Puffer in the rear? :ss


Well, unfortunately, the nickname of anyone at puff.com, referred to by a rival site or any detractor of the site, would be a "puffy" or "puffie," or possibly "puffer."

How bout anyone google those words and not laugh your ass off at the results. 
As has been said, I would *not* relay any recommendations to a stranger, or much less a friend, to Puff.com. Words have power, my friends.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

After reading through nearly all of the posts and seeing the near unanimous feeling that puff.com and the fish are less than desirable, I believe I have come upon a revelation. Nobody would really name a cigar site puff.com and say inhale anything. Jon is letting everyone fixate on that terrible name and then in one sweeping motion tell us we are correct and he was just kidding about the name. I believe he has an interesting sense of humor.....just you wait and see...................... tell us it ain't so Jon.

As a very famous man once said "I never inhaled"

:mn


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

garyatmaui said:


> of humor.....just you wait and see...................... tell us it ain't so Jon.
> 
> As a very famous man once said "I never inhaled"
> 
> :mn


He also said "I never had sexual relations with that woman"

What kind of man denies sex with a woman?

Oh i know! Someone associated with Puff.com


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Blowfish rule!!!


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

A democrat????????:hn



Wolfgang8810 said:


> He also said "I never had sexual relations with that woman"
> 
> What kind of man denies sex with a woman?
> 
> Oh i know! Someone associated with Puff.com


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

joncaputo said:


> Ok the logo (which maybe will dispel some of this euro gay crap)
> 
> is a puffer fish - with spikes - smoking a cigar - see attached:
> 
> ...


Not bad, but the monocle has to go!

Also, I agree that inhale life isn't a good tagline for a cigar forum. We don't inhale, and this will probably further criticism about the ill health effects of cigar smoking.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

rborrell said:


> On a personal note, it hits home to me that another successful Canadian entity is taken over by some one from the USA under the guise that they will do a better job. Look at the very bottom of each page... it says:
> *Copyright © TOP 25 CIGAR & CLUB ********** All rights reserved Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada*


I think that is actually an attempt to avoid liability related to a US web site discussing Cuban cigars. The original owner, Paul, is American and so is this site, although we have an international membership.

Sorry to hear about your job, Bruce. Shoot me your addy by PM and I'll send you something to alleviate the pain.


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

Anyone see a "pic a tagline for puff.com" contest in the near future?

Jon, welcome aboard, and good luck.

Let's hope it works out well for all.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

rx2010 said:


> :r welcome to ***.com where... oh nevermind


Inhale life? Or would it be take it all in?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay, this is my first serious post all day.. 

Inhale life, Not smoke..


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> In all honesty whats the point in that?
> The idea of merging the forums together does not have to be a bad thing in my opinion. If it gets to the point where there are duplicate sections in 2, 3 or even 4 areas the information gets lost. I don't frequent many other boards anymore but is it even remotely possible that there may be someone on another board that has some advice that may be usefully? If they only post advice on how to make a better humidor in their "Clubhouse" I will never see it. There are people here who I find "off color" or "Snooty" and I just ignore their posts or skip their threads.
> 
> The "clubhouse" idea will be great for "Friendly" or "Specific" topics, but to duplicate everything will be too much in my opinion.
> ...


Do you currently go to all of the cigar forums that are being merged? If so, are you able to see all the information available?

Even though I spend a good hour or so here a day, I know there is no way possible to take in all of this information. This is the biggest concern I have about the merge. I have befriended many people on this site and have grown accustomed to reading through the threads and recognizing certain people. Now I will have to wade through much more fluff (there's already quite a bit here) to find something from someone I find knowledgeable and to be a friend.

Too much to search through means finding less good information in the same amount of time. I really don't have more time to devote to cigar forums. I appreciate this place for what it is now, a friendly and knowledgeable forum.

I don't feel that bigger is better. If you do, than you can muddle through all of the forums. IMO, it is going to take away from what this forum is now. That's why I would like all of this information in that private forum. I realize it probably isn't feasible, but that is my preference.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I wish I'd known the site was for sale. Maybe we could have rallied a group of interested buyers amongst those of us who are active members and kept it like it is.

Just dreamin......


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

floydpink said:


> I wish I'd known the site was for sale. Maybe we could have rallied a group of interested buyers amongst those of us who are active members and kept it like it is.
> 
> Just dreamin......


:tpd: a dream of mine too.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

I wonder how much CS sold for?


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :tpd: a dream of mine too.


I would have ponied up some coin


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Freight Train said:


> I wonder how much CS sold for?


What are things we may never know? Alex


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I joined CS for a reason I like the people here. Also I don't play well with others.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

replicant_argent said:


> Well, unfortunately, the nickname of anyone at puff.com, referred to by a rival site or any detractor of the site, would be a "puffy" or "puffie," or possibly "puffer."
> 
> How bout anyone google those words and not laugh your ass off at the results.
> As has been said, I would *not* relay any recommendations to a stranger, or much less a friend, to Puff.com. Words have power, my friends.


"Just words..."


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

al 4 sites are merging and they will probally have a combined total members of what CS USED to have


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Freight Train said:


> I wonder how much CS sold for?


Tree-fitty?


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

I hear that the offer was 25k PDS would be able to verify


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

smitdavi said:


> I would have ponied up some coin


I still would if we can give Jon what he paid for it. How many members do we have here??


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

BigVito said:


> What are things we may never know? Alex


frankly, what are things that aren't yer business...I been quiet for the most part but anybody who slams Paul needs to shut the hell up, and I seen far too much of it...ya want the answer? CS sold for far less than the amount of time and money Paul and the mods put into it over the years. Which is why people love it so much. Not singling anybody out, but this could rapidly go into the slam Paul category like many other posts I have seen. Will CS be like it used to be? prolly not... will we like it? dunno yet....but ya know what, it tells me a lot when people who claim to love this place slam the guy who created it....and funny, most of em aren't the old crew here....


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

scottw said:


> I still would if we can give Jon what he paid for it. How many members do we have here??


Now there's a concept; a member owned site.
We could be shareholders.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

theere is over 5k members. if we all ponied up 10 bucks wed be in the clear.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Hermit said:


> Now there's a concept; a member owned site.
> We could be shareholders.


Maybe not too farfetched, but I doubt it.

It would be a happy day to see the site stay in the hands of those, like PDS, who have emotional ties to the board.

Then again, it would have been nice if all my friends never grew up, got married, and became boring, instead stayed in the old neighborhood playing baseball in my front yard with my dog Skipper chasing us around......


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Sooooooooooooooo what's the buzz?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Hermit said:


> Now there's a concept; a member owned site.
> We could be shareholders.


Who's in. Can one of the mods give us a rough idea of how many members CS has?


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Good evening Jon,

I have read through the posts on this thread.

With any merger there is always uncertainty and worry and I have negotiated two, as our company has purchased other companies, and those who adapt stay and those that do not get into line get out, its just as simple as that.

I understand you are buying it to make money, I can not and will not speak poorly of you - I would have done the same in your shoes perhaps...

I see two challenges here for you and your investment:

1). I am neither hip nor edgy, I would wager a good deal of your inherited members are either. I will be turned off by an edgy site that includes other interests (I know you have not mentioned it but I am sure you will try and expand its appeal by including non-cigar related topics).

2). In today's age, a site like CS can be mirrored rather easily and if well maintained will present a threat to you and your investment. There is no "moat" around your investment, barrier to entry is nill and word of mouth is very powerful.

I wish you well, I truly do. 

I have but one suggestion, if there is a way to merge all the sites but leave CS as is within this framework I believe you will have very little loss of members but if you do as you have previously mentioned, your investment very quickly will disspear.

Take it for what its worth, I am just a cigar smoker and businessman.

Again, I wish you the best and hope your investment pays off and we can retain what we have here.

Respectfully,

Travis


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

scottw said:


> Who's in. Can one of the mods give us a rough idea of how many members CS has?


From the statistics portion of the front page:

Threads: 103,692, Posts: 1,652,248, Gorillas: 9,941, Active Gorillas: 4,862


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> theere is over 5k members. if we all ponied up 10 bucks wed be in the clear.


Sorry, i didn;t see this. I got $100, that'll take care of me and 9 other members. Any other potential "Shareholders".:chk


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

BigVito said:


> where the hell do you see me slamming Paul?


I didn't, I said it could rapidly become that 
just tired of seeing people slam him and thats why I said I not singling anyone out.
there been too much he sold us out, we donated so we shoulda had a say crap


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

BigVito said:


> where the hell do you see me slamming Paul?


 :rI am wondering the same thing


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

scottw said:


> Sorry, i didn;t see this. I got $100, that'll take care of me and 9 other members. Any other potential "Shareholders".:chk


I am not seeing the "FOR SALE" sign anywhere unfortunately


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

PaulMac said:


> I didn't, I said it could rapidly become that
> just tired of seeing people slam him and thats why I said I not singling anyone out.


:tu Sorry about my previous post, I was too slow in deleting it and to fast in posting it. I re-read what you posted and realized you werent singleing anyone out. again sorry aaboutthat brother


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ill cover $500 if its for sale


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

BigVito said:


> :tu Sorry about my previous post, I was too slow in deleting it and to fast in posting it. I re-read what you posted and realized you werent singleing anyone out. again sorry aaboutthat brother


lol, its not the first time someone jumped the gun, I tend to be wordy and people sometimes read one line and go oh F him I responding ROFL
Then I beat them to death


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Ill cover $500 if its for sale


I'll match that.:tu


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> lol, its not the first time someone jumped the gun, I tend to be wordy and people sometimes read one line and go oh F him I responding ROFL
> Then I beat them to death


I ain't sayin' nuttin.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

PaulMac said:


> lol, its not the first time someone jumped the gun, I tend to be wordy and people sometimes read one line and go oh F him I responding ROFL
> Then I beat them to death


This is yat another reason why this place is so great. Nicely done. Friends making up. :chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> I hear that the offer was 25k PDS would be able to verify


I don't know what the offer was, but I do know one thing that is was...*None of your business whatsoever. *


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

scottw said:


> I'll match that.:tu


 come on guys 49k to go


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

PaulMac said:


> lol, its not the first time someone jumped the gun, I tend to be wordy and people sometimes read one line and go oh F him I responding ROFL
> Then I beat them to death


:r you said it not me. but I am guilty of that :hn


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> frankly, what are things that aren't yer business...I been quiet for the most part but anybody who slams Paul needs to shut the hell up, and I seen far too much of it...ya want the answer? CS sold for far less than the amount of time and money Paul and the mods put into it over the years. Which is why people love it so much. Not singling anybody out, but this could rapidly go into the slam Paul category like many other posts I have seen. Will CS be like it used to be? prolly not... will we like it? dunno yet....but ya know what, it tells me a lot when people who claim to love this place slam the guy who created it....and funny, most of em aren't the old crew here....


I miss your posts, Paulie. :tu


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> Do you currently go to all of the cigar forums that are being merged? If so, are you able to see all the information available?


No, so I have no clue. A year ago I surfed around various sites looking for information. I landed here and after a few weeks stopped looking.



SteveDMatt said:


> I don't feel that bigger is better. If you do, than you can muddle through all of the forums. IMO, it is going to take away from what this forum is now.


I share your concern, but choose to hope the moderators and administrators organize it in a balanced, informative way.

Information is key to success no mater what your goals. I live in a large city with a large public library with many smaller branches. If I just need basic information I drop into a branch and look up the basic info needed. But when something deeper is desired I go to the main library and spend some time researching. To simply dismiss the main branch because its too big and there is too much information to muddle through is limiting your resources.

That being said, I believe if done properly, I would spend most of my time frequenting the "Clubhouse" for friendship, banter and picking on Al.

Chas


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I don't know what the offer was, but I do know one thing that is was...*None of your business whatsoever. *


I didd'nt ask the question I just merely tried to answer. Perhaps i better duck out. :ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> I miss your posts, Paulie. :tu


Agreed, we need more of the Dean of Discipline and Tough Love.:tu


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

A little (slightly edited) clip I took from another thread I posted in.

We all know the new name sux, many think the logo/inhale life thing sux, but really thats just minor stuff. Think about it. Is it really about the name? Probably not when we look deep down at what we feel.

What I ask now is folks take a deep breath for a second. When you wake up tomorrow, *CS will still be here*. Nothing is going to change for a while. Things of this magnatude will take time to get going.

God and many of you know how much I like change. I hate it. Too many unknowns.

I've been here virtually from the beginning and this is what I considered home, just like many of you consider this home. Its where I escape to. Its offers me laughter, friendships, and a host of other feelings just like many of you. 
Its where I can find folks that have a respect for one another whether new or old, white or black, male or female, gay or straight, catholic or muslum, 10K annual income or 500K annual income, it makes no difference because what brought us together was strictly the love of the leaf. *What keeps us together is the friendships and the respect we have for one another.*

Club Stogie is not broken. Club Stogie is not struggling either in my opinion. 
The forums will run as usual and the mods will essentially guide how it is run the same way it always has (business as usual).

Now, if the new owners decide to go over the moderation team and do what they want with a hypothetical situation regardless of how the current moderation team feels about it...

...I will be the first one to stand up, return my mod badge and seek home elsewhere. No joke.

...If I ever feel I have been lied to by Jon, I will do the same and leave quietly. That I swear.

I accepted this position to assist Paul and help in any way to make his original vision of what he wanted Club Stogie to be a reality. I've tried to do that to the best of my ability. In that time I have witnessed Club Stogie grow from something like 6 members in 5 or 6 rooms grow to what it is today. That was one hell of a ride thats for sure.

We have come to a point of evolution at CS. Things will change. Some of that change will be easy to accept, some possibly not so easy. I think all the I'm saying is this:

The members of Club Stogie that came before you welcomed you with open arms. Give Jon, CS, and the mods a chance and *try* to see the change before you make up your mind.

Its all I can ask of you right now.

Much love brothers and sisters

Kelly


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> come on guys 49k to go


It is already sold.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I don't know what the offer was, but I do know one thing that is was...*None of your business whatsoever. *


I have to agree with the Admiral. If I understand everything correctly, pds no longer owns this site, Jon Caputo does. If that's true, it matters not one iota what the site sold for. If someone wants to put together an offer for Club Stogie, they would have to negotiate the sale with Mr. Caputo.


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll pose possibly the toughest question yet, Jon. I am an outspoken critic of yours, and a violent critic of Cigar Live and Daniel Lopez. Over the years, I have joined and contributed to several cigar communities including CS and CL. I have many good friends here and am a member in good standing, I believe. However, have had my account disabled on CL (note, not banned, just disabled) without explanation. My differences with you have nothing directly to do with your business, but with your character. It is unlikely that I'll have anything good to say about you or Lopez. I don't believe in crapping in the host's living room, so I won't offer to hash that now.

That said, the question is: will you ban me on puff.com?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

poker said:


> Much love brothers and sisters


Don't take this the wrong way Kelly but.......I love you man.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

NCRadioMan said:


> I miss your posts, Paulie. :tu


I just waiting for someone to really piss me off lol


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PaulMac said:


> I just waiting for someone to really piss me off lol


Scotland sucks...

:tu


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> From the statistics portion of the front page:
> 
> Threads: 103,692, Posts: 1,652,248, Gorillas: 9,941, Active Gorillas: 4,862


The only time I become really active is when I dump an ash in my lap. :cp


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> Scotland sucks...
> 
> :tu


Shut yer piehole ya spaghetti twirler lol


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Kelly, if you leave, please don't do so quietly. A lot of us trust you mods and your judgement. We know if you guys leave there is something wrong.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

carbonbased_al said:


> Scotland sucks...
> 
> :tu


 Hey hey! Watch it brother. I'm a fellow kilt wearer here. My family comes from Scotland (clan Sutherland), not to mention I live in Scotland County,NC; home of the Fighting Scots.:tu


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I agree with Poker. Were not going to see any changes anytime soon right now. We all love this forum and enjoy the people that we have become to know from it and that will not change. I say we sit back and return to our regularly scheduled program for now. If that program changes to a format that you don't like in the future, just don't be active. I believe Jon knows what he's doing and will hopefully make the right decisions in the future regarding this forum.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

*Will there still be a pipe section?* 
was that asked already?


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

yellowgoat said:


> *Will there still be a pipe section?*
> was that asked already?


yes and yes I believe


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd bump ya again if I could, Kelly.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Crap-
read every page of this -total summation


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Hey I have an idea. Just make our clubhouse a link to this site. Problem solved


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shvictor said:


> Hey I have an idea. Just make our clubhouse a link to this site. Problem solved


Now that's an idea!!


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Hey hey! Watch it brother. I'm a fellow kilt wearer here. My family comes from Scotland (clan Sutherland), not to mention I live in Scotland County,NC; home of the Fighting Scots.:tu


I like scotch.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

shvictor said:


> Hey I have an idea. Just make our clubhouse a link to this site. Problem solved


That would be the best option. :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

shvictor said:


> Hey I have an idea. Just make our clubhouse a link to this site. Problem solved





ahc4353 said:


> Now that's an idea!!





elderboy02 said:


> That would be the best option. :tu


 :tpd:Me threeve. Something to think about anyways.:2


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Jon, I was wondering about 2 things, how they will work.

1. How will the search function work? Will it search across all sites on the main board, and individually or across the main board also within the "clubs."

2. Will the links/addresses to threads change or stay the same? I know like many others, I have a lot of links bookmarked that I refer to quiet often.


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

poker said:


> A little (slightly edited) clip I took from another thread I posted in.
> 
> We all know the new name sux, many think the logo/inhale life thing sux, but really thats just minor stuff. Think about it. Is it really about the name? Probably not when we look deep down at what we feel.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty new to this board and I'm really just figuring out where I fit in. I've read the opinions regarding the sale of Club Stogie with much interest and concern for all the brothers and sisters that love this place so much.

From a newbies perspective, for what it's worth, I think Kelly's post here makes a lot of sense and reading his post makes me want to be a part of this board all the more and for a long time to come. I want it to mean as much to me as it does to you all! I really hope that we can keep this great thing going. Some of us are just getting started! Long live CS. If not in name, in spirit.


----------



## cigarsarge (Feb 7, 2005)

NullSmurf said:


> I'll pose possibly the toughest question yet, Jon. I am an outspoken critic of yours, and a violent critic of Cigar Live and Daniel Lopez. Over the years, I have joined and contributed to several cigar communities including CS and CL. I have many good friends here and am a member in good standing, I believe. However, have had my account disabled on CL (note, not banned, just disabled) without explanation.


Lopez scrambles passwords so It looks like you have just quit posting on the board. It's the same thing as being banned...It just looks better for him. He can control the board with out looking too heavy handed.

I was banned for posting a silly picture of the Kool-Aid man.

I too have a hard question for Jon. Lopez stated he had a vision when he started Cigar Live. He wanted to unite cigar smokers from all around. According to our conversation that is also your vision. My question is...

Were you Lopez's silent partner in the Cigar Live venture? Has all this been brewing for over a year now?

Jon...I feel your association with Lopez will hurt you in the long run. That is just my :2.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Are BOHICAs NC or CC.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

> I was banned for posting a silly picture of the Kool-Aid man.


Wow!! Serious? Very crazy...


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> Scotland sucks...


*Hark when the night is falling
Hear! Hear the pipes are calling,
Loudly and proudly calling,
Down thro' the glen.
There where the hills are sleeping,
Now feel the blood a-leaping,
High as the spirits of the old Highland men.

Towering in gallant fame,
Scotland my mountain hame,
High may your proud standards gloriously wave,
Land of my high endeavour,
Land of the shining river,
Land of my heart for ever,
Scotland the brave.

High in the misty Highlands,
Out by the purple islands,
Brave are the hearts that beat
Beneath Scottish skies.
Wild are the winds to meet you,
Staunch are the friends that greet you,
Kind as the love that shines from fair maiden's eyes.

Towering in gallant fame,
Scotland my mountain hame,
High may your proud standards gloriously wave,
Land of my high endeavour,
Land of the shining river,
Land of my heart for ever,
Scotland the brave.

Far off in sunlit places,
Sad are the Scottish faces,
Yearning to feel the kiss
Of sweet Scottish rain.
Where tropic skies are beaming,
Love sets the heart a-dreaming,
Longing and dreaming for the homeland again.

Towering in gallant fame,
Scotland my mountain hame,
High may your proud standards gloriously wave,
Land of my high endeavour,
Land of the shining river,
Land of my heart for ever,
Scotland the brave*.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

hotreds said:


> *Hark when the night is falling*
> *Hear! Hear the pipes are calling,*
> *Loudly and proudly calling,*
> *Down thro' the glen.*
> ...


 Well said. Very well said.:tu:tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Is that a caber under your kilt or you just glad to see me?:ss


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

taltos said:


> Is that a caber under your kilt or you just glad to see me?:ss


 :r:r:r
that's more than happy!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Throwing a tree is manly. Doing so in a skirt is not.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

poker said:


> Its all I can ask of you right now.
> 
> Much love brothers and sisters
> 
> Kelly


(edited out stuff)

Fuuuuuk, Kel ... that was deep. I'm not even joking.

Word.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

carbonbased_al said:


> Throwing a tree is manly. Doing so in a skirt is not.


it is womanly


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

I say Keep Club Stogie up and running and provide a link, and add a link to the Puff(crappy name) site from here, using the Puff Site as the review side of thing like top25 and such and just leaving the boards alone, The other boards ive been too, And damn, Id Miss Louie Up in the corner!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

yellowgoat said:


> *Will there still be a pipe section?*
> was that asked already?


What? Yer too lazy to read through 500 posts to find out? 

Yes, pipe forum is still in. p


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

carbonbased_al said:


> Throwing a tree is manly. Doing so in a skirt is not.


 Rowdy Roddy Piper wears a skirt. True Scots do not wear skirts.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Rowdy Roddy Piper wears a skirt. True Scots do not wear skirts.


he resides in a coffin too


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

That dude is sporting some serious wood!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

shvictor said:


> Hey I have an idea. Just make our clubhouse a link to this site. Problem solved


A link to the same ole boring Club Stogie would be great..


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

puff.com = horrible name... is it really too late to change...:hn

Inhale life = horrible catch phrase

Fish in logo = acceptable

:2


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> Jon, I was wondering about 2 things, how they will work.
> 
> 1. How will the search function work? Will it search across all sites on the main board, and individually or across the main board also within the "clubs."
> 
> 2. Will the links/addresses to threads change or stay the same? I know like many others, I have a lot of links bookmarked that I refer to quiet often.


Good questions

1. Search will search all forums and content but will not search private boards

2. links will change but will be auto redirected to new location

j


----------



## skullnrose (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I have read through every post of the 32 pages so far and can't help but wonder if someone Fast Forwarded the calander to April 1st.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

cigarsarge said:


> Lopez scrambles passwords so It looks like you have just quit posting on the board. It's the same thing as being banned...It just looks better for him. He can control the board with out looking too heavy handed.
> 
> I was banned for posting a silly picture of the Kool-Aid man.
> 
> ...


Daniel is not my business partner - he is helping me with the transition of CL.

Anyone who is banned from 1 forum - mods will vote to determine if the ban is lifted.

j


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

are we going to have to be subjected to those stupid green link key word adds that show up in your posts ?

also, with the forums you know the majority of people will stay in their respective communities and pretty much ignore the main forum. i could see if the main forum would be mostly for puff.com suggestions/questions, but other than that i dont see it having much traffic. 

lastly. i realize this is a business venture but if the current residents are not happy they will take their stogies and find somewhere else to puff.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

O-Danger said:


> puff.com = horrible name... is it really too late to change...:hn
> 
> Inhale life = horrible catch phrase
> 
> ...


Fish are good.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> Throwing a tree is manly. Doing so in a skirt is not.


HANNIBAL IS AT THE GATES!
run away smitty, you won't win


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PaulMac said:


> HANNIBAL IS AT THE GATES!
> run away smitty, you won't win


And Scipio is at the door.
Back away Paul. You haven't had enough scotch to match me.


----------



## pipermacbean (Jun 25, 2008)

(Not sure if this has been previously addressed but...)I was hoping to purchase some CS swag as a momento and I found the logo store has already been shut down... not very CS member friendly IMHO Hope this isn't an omen of things to come... seems like our CS identity is already being snuffed out


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

BengalMan said:


> I agree with Poker. Were not going to see any changes anytime soon right now. We all love this forum and enjoy the people that we have become to know from it and that will not change. I say we sit back and return to our regularly scheduled program for now. If that program changes to a format that you don't like in the future, just don't be active. I believe Jon knows what he's doing and will hopefully make the right decisions in the future regarding this forum.


Sounds like the changes wil be seen by the new year so don't get too comfortable.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> And Scipio is at the door.
> Back away Paul. You haven't had enough scotch to match me.


There is NOT enough Scotch(we capitalize it, for its so good), you lightweight


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

was puff.com REALLY the best you could think of, or was it simply to pull in more hits from anyone with a lighter and somethin to smoke ?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

pipermacbean said:


> (Not sure if this has been previously addressed but...)I was hoping to purchase some CS swag as a momento and I found the logo store has already been shut down... not very CS member friendly IMHO Hope this isn't an omen of things to come


Shut down?
You'd think they'd have a clearance sale.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

sean373 said:


> was puff.com REALLY the best you could think of, or was it simply to pull in more hits from anyone with a lighter and somethin to smoke ?


I agree its not the name I would have chosen, but like others have said, 3 and 4 letter domain names are bank
my domain has like....a lot lol
and herf.com is owned by a squatter, so no go


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm all packed. Just let me know where we are headed.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ahc4353 said:


> I'm all packed. Just let me know where we are headed.


:tpd:


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

sean373 said:


> was puff.com REALLY the best you could think of, or was it simply to pull in more hits from anyone with a lighter and somethin to smoke ?


To Jon's credit. Shorter .com domain names are worth more and easier to remember...if he didn't already own the name I'm guessing it is possible he might have paid more for it then all the established sites combined.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> I'm all packed. Just let me know where we are headed.


Can I come?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

shvictor said:


> Can I come?


I know nothing....yes


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> :tpd:


:tpd::ss


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I must say I'm disappointed and not liking where this is headed. Large forums become a chore to work through, this one was just the right size. I used to live on the ar15.com board seven and eight years ago, but in the last few years it became so big it just became pointless to try and follow what was going on. I've been searching for a cigar forum I liked for as long as I've been reading message boards and finally found a place I like in Club Stogie just a year ago. I was really hoping the fun would last longer than a year, though I must say in that year I've met some really good friends. I do have another VERY small board I frequent, guess I'll be spending much of my time there and just checking here for herf info. Well, that's my best guess at the future, but who knows. 

One benefit is it will help me cut back on my buying. :ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*CS Troop Supporters ~ Raffle Participants ~ RG Tool Group Buyers*

Since this is the most read thread, I am thread jacking for the purpose of informing all that if anything should occur between now and the raffle drawing that all prizes will be awarded and the raffle will be completed. When you email me using the link in my sig tag I will create a mailing list to keep you informed of raffle winners, RG Tool updates and troop supporter program.

The record of troop supporter expenditures will always be *available here*.

Thank you.

Tony, David and Fred


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

<--- I found our mascot, you know they eat these in iceland


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

macms said:


> *CS Troop Supporters ~ Raffle Participants ~ RG Tool Group Buyers*
> 
> Since this is the most read thread, I am thread jacking for the purpose of informing all that if anything should occur between now and the raffle drawing that all prizes will be awarded and the raffle will be completed. When you email me using the link in my sig tag I will create a mailing list to keep you informed of raffle winners, RG Tool updates and troop supporter program.
> 
> ...


Bookmarked!!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

rx2010 said:


> <--- I found our mascot, you know they eat these in iceland


They have to eat something. Iceland is bankrupt! 
http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/10/09/business/icebank.php


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

rx2010 said:


> <--- I found our mascot, you know they eat these in iceland





poker said:


> They have to eat something. Iceland is bankrupt!
> http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/10/09/business/icebank.php


You beat me to it Kelly! :r:r

btw, when's the last time you've seen that.....a Western country going bankrupt.....unprecedented times my friends, across the entire spectrum


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Where is the post count wizard guy with this beast?


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm in third?!?!?!?!?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I actually have a legit question!

Jon,

What does "taking the site to the next level" mean, specifically?

Thanks


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

RIP CS it was fun guys







im pouring some liquor for this forum


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

olde english, that's doing it right


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

no mi gusta


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

512 posts and 14,400 views in 12 hours.
Is that a record?


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

you and I are in 3rd and 4th for total posts in thread


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

rx2010 said:


> you and I are in 3rd and 4th for total posts in thread


Too much free time.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hermit said:


> Too much free time.


I'm avoiding studying :mn


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

mdtaggart said:


> puff.com huh?
> Will we be dragons now instead of gorillas? :w


Never. We'll be Puffters! :r


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

NullSmurf said:


> I'll pose possibly the toughest question yet, Jon. I am an outspoken critic of yours, and a violent critic of Cigar Live and Daniel Lopez. Over the years, I have joined and contributed to several cigar communities including CS and CL. I have many good friends here and am a member in good standing, I believe. However, have had my account disabled on CL (note, not banned, just disabled) without explanation. My differences with you have nothing directly to do with your business, but with your character. It is unlikely that I'll have anything good to say about you or Lopez. I don't believe in crapping in the host's living room, so I won't offer to hash that now.
> 
> That said, the question is: will you ban me on puff.com?


I think your account was disabled cause you said on cigarsnobs you were going to order crap cigars and start a pass with them to screw guys over on cigar live and as for the sarge he was calling the admin a thief and saying he was trying to screw the members over.

Look I'm a member here and Live but almost completly on live now, I do come here everyday but just refrain from posting cause its just to much to do and keep up with, what you guys here is great just like what we have at live everyone is in a tailspin over this but the one thing I would like to say is we are all on the boards no matter which one for the same reason for the friendships we make and the love of the leaf look if I run into a clubstogie member in a B&M am I going to be d%&k to him? Hell no and I know that no one here would be a d&*k to me, the fact that Jon is allowing us to keep our own boards within a board is a huge thing but I do have to say the chance for growth and to make friends with new BOTL is something I look forward to. Think about it if this board would have stayed small all these years how many friendships would not have been made. Thanks for giving me the time by reading this and I do look forward to talking to you guys over at the main part of the site.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

rx2010 said:


> I'm avoiding studying :mn


I'm avoiding working.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I just read every post in this thread and it makes me want to take up black tar heroin and inhale it. 

There was a guy buying up motorcycle forums a couple years ago and he managed to ruin most of them. I sincerely hope that does not happen to cs but I'm not optimistic. I have visions of massive adverts and members at war.

domain name blows. Inhaling is for cigs and stoners.

I'm going to bed.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

hope to herf with you soon and discuss this matter with some local down to earth people.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Hey hey! Watch it brother. I'm a fellow kilt wearer here. My family comes from Scotland (clan Sutherland), not to mention *I live in Scotland County,NC; home of the Fighting Scots*.:tu


I thought that was South Bend, Indiana, Andy? :r



andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Rowdy Roddy Piper wears a skirt. True Scots do not wear skirts.


OK, Andy, I will not stand still for the "dissing" of Rowdy Roddy.


----------



## 413X (Jul 13, 2008)

I haven't read through all the pages of replies yet but an idea that just dawned on me. The "clubhouse" could link directly to this current site and could be left as is.:2 Forgive me if I'm wrong on how these things work.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

please Sargent slaughter all the way


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> *CS Troop Supporters ~ Raffle Participants ~ RG Tool Group Buyers*
> 
> Since this is the most read thread, I am thread jacking for the purpose of informing all that if anything should occur between now and the raffle drawing that all prizes will be awarded and the raffle will be completed. When you email me using the link in my sig tag I will create a mailing list to keep you informed of raffle winners, RG Tool updates and troop supporter program.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Fred. :u


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

It's funny but after all that is going on around here, I had trouble falling asleep so I put on an episode of Reno 911 that I had on the Tivo. It was the episode where the Lt is going to do a civil committment with his boy friend. The scene where the male deputies were getting fitted into kilts was priceless after last night's discussion.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I tried to read through all the posts since it is a pet peeve of mine that so many don't do this but man there is way to much :BS to be bothered. 

Change happens, and it has happened plenty of times since I first joined. I was part of a wave that made many members leave because of the change to CS. 

The friends I have made here are real, the fun I have had here is plenty, the people I have pissed off is countless. I understand it is time for change, CS has grown large over the years and I bet is a handful to keep it running as smooth as it does but it must be a pain in the ass to deal with all the issues of keeping a place like this up and going smoothly. 

I have often come close to not using CS anymore in the past but there are to many people I want to keep up with so I changed and stop going into areas of CS that pissed me off. I don't fear this change and I actually welcome it for it might bring a wave of good people with it that I will get a chance to meet. If it doesn't, oh well, I will find where old friends have gone but I am sure I will keep an eye on where this place goes.


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

After a good night's sleep, I'd like to ask..... 

How do you like us so far Jon?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1938310&postcount=259



Can I be patient and easily distracted at the same time?

Ooh, look, a colorful arctic bird!!!


----------



## cigarsarge (Feb 7, 2005)

jitzy said:


> as for the sarge he was calling the admin a thief and saying he was trying to screw the members over.


This is not the place for me and you to go to war...I never called an administrator a thief...As far as screwing over folks look at his style. The record there speaks for itself. How about selling screwed up cigars at an inflated price?

I'm sorry for the threadjack here...I could not leave that one unanswered.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

cigarsarge said:


> This is not the place for me and you to go to war...I never called an administrator a thief...As far as screwing over folks look at his style. The record there speaks for itself. How about selling screwed up cigars at an inflated price?
> 
> I'm sorry for the threadjack here...I could not leave that one unanswered.


look as for the sarge I will publicly apoligize to him cause I forgot those comments were in a PM and not something public.


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr Flibble said:


> Any chance of getting a web name that doesn't sound like a stoners hangout?


:tpd:


----------



## Langod (Aug 8, 2008)

Been reading these posts yesterday and this morning.

I'll admit I'm a but apprehensive, but I'm willing to give Jon's changes the benefit of the doubt. 
I agree the domain name and tag line are ill-fitting at best. The logo doesn't bopther me one way or the other.
Based on those along with his statements and responses, I am led to two questions about Jon:

First, Jon, are you a cigar smoker, or are you in this for the money/business? (it's not wrong if you aren't into cigars, just wondering....)
And 2nd, I get the impression you're fairly young -- again not that it's important, but I'm wondering how much "seasoning" you have in this type of venture.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Langod said:


> Been reading these posts yesterday and this morning.
> 
> I'll admit I'm a but apprehensive, but I'm willing to give Jon's changes the benefit of the doubt.
> I agree the domain name and tag line are ill-fitting at best. The logo doesn't bopther me one way or the other.
> ...





joncaputo said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> As you know I have recently purchased Clubstogie.com. As promised Paul, myself, and all of the moderators/admins here would like to, in an effort of full disclosure, clue you in to the future Clubstogie. I am honored to point out that all of the mods/admins for Clubstogie are onboard with this game plan and will be coming along for the ride and retaining their mod/admin powers. For clarity reasons I have put together the follow FAQ which hopefully will answer many of the questions you may have. And any questions it does not answer we will respond to as soon as possible but first I would like to share my vision with you.
> 
> ...


I felt jon's first post should be reposted here. Many questions asked seem to have been answered in this first post of the thread.


----------



## cigarsarge (Feb 7, 2005)

jitzy said:


> look as for the sarge I will publicly apoligize to him cause I forgot those comments were in a PM and not something public.


Just for the record using copyrighted material without permission is considered stealing. An owner of another board had to threaten legal action against Cigar Live due to them using such material.


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

jitzy said:


> I think your account was disabled cause you said on cigarsnobs you were going to order crap cigars and start a pass with them to screw guys over on cigar live and as for the sarge he was calling the admin a thief and saying he was trying to screw the members over.
> 
> Look I'm a member here and Live but almost completly on live now, I do come here everyday but just refrain from posting cause its just to much to do and keep up with, what you guys here is great just like what we have at live everyone is in a tailspin over this but the one thing I would like to say is we are all on the boards no matter which one for the same reason for the friendships we make and the love of the leaf look if I run into a clubstogie member in a B&M am I going to be d%&k to him? Hell no and I know that no one here would be a d&*k to me, the fact that Jon is allowing us to keep our own boards within a board is a huge thing but I do have to say the chance for growth and to make friends with new BOTL is something I look forward to. Think about it if this board would have stayed small all these years how many friendships would not have been made. Thanks for giving me the time by reading this and I do look forward to talking to you guys over at the main part of the site.


Do your research, Jitzy. No posts are ever deleted on Snobs. Go find that one for me.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Lot's of interesting posts here. I was hoping folks would give Jon a bit more benefit of the doubt...as some granted are.

Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names. Those PM's have told me alot about those people.

Hopefully cooler heads will prevail. I hope everyone gives this a chance to be successful. My suggestions is that if you have serious concerns, step back for a few days and see what develops. If you still feel that way after Jon has a chance to put his plans in place, so be it, but at least you gave him the chance.

Then again, why listen to me, some of you guys want me "hung in effigy" according to the PM's.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

pds said:


> Lot's of interesting posts here. I was hoping folks would give Jon a bit more benefit of the doubt...as some granted are.
> 
> Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names. Those PM's have told me alot about those people.
> 
> ...


I can't believe some people would act this way. Very eye opening.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

pds said:


> Lot's of interesting posts here. I was hoping folks would give Jon a bit more benefit of the doubt...as some granted are.
> 
> Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names. Those PM's have told me alot about those people.
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry to hear that Paul, I'm sure cooler head will prevail. I just want to thank you for creating CS in the first place. CS has allowed me to pursue a great hobby along with allowing me to meet alot of great people. Furthermore I trust your judgment in the sense that you would not sell your baby to someone you didn't think was the right fit.

Just my :2

-Matt


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

pds said:


> Lot's of interesting posts here. I was hoping folks would give Jon a bit more benefit of the doubt...as some granted are.
> 
> Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names. Those PM's have told me alot about those people.
> 
> ...


That's quite sad to hear.

While I did get pretty bummed out after reading all 370+ posts last night before bed behavior like that is totally unwarranted and downright embarrassing for the members of cs. While my hope for the future of cs flickers between dim and bright, the reasons you stated for the sale were clear and logical to me. Personally the thought of a 'mega-site' is what worries me the most, not that you sold it in the first place. Hope those pm's stop asap.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

pds said:


> Lot's of interesting posts here. I was hoping folks would give Jon a bit more benefit of the doubt...as some granted are.
> 
> Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names. Those PM's have told me alot about those people.
> 
> ...


Paul, I am sorry some people are putting you through such nonsense. Change is scary when it happens to something you care about but that's no excuse for people turning into raging a-holes. I think jon will get a legitimate "tryout" from most here (despite the new name and slogan). As for those calling you names and offering up childish threats, don't let the door hit you in the ass, gents. good riddance to ya. thanks again for a great site Paul.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

pds said:


> Lot's of interesting posts here. I was hoping folks would give Jon a bit more benefit of the doubt...as some granted are.
> 
> Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names. Those PM's have told me alot about those people.
> 
> ...


No worries Paul, if they sent nasty Pm's they are not real gorillas anyway.

All the best.

Forever a Gorilla in my heart.

Al


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

pds said:


> Lot's of interesting posts here. I was hoping folks would give Jon a bit more benefit of the doubt...as some granted are.
> 
> Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names. Those PM's have told me alot about those people.
> 
> ...


That *really* upsets me to hear this.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

NullSmurf said:


> Do your research, Jitzy. No posts are ever deleted on Snobs. Go find that one for me.


Look I apoligize for this but I do feel there are some people out there that want to see this all fail I however am optimistic and hopeful that all the boards will come together and get along we are all BOTL, but there are some out there with there own agenda.
Read if you like and I apoligize if you guys all feel I'm coming on here posting after all this time to cause trouble but I'm not I would like to see all this work out.
http://www.cigarsnobs.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=3091

http://www.cigarsnobs.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=3184


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, I wonder if those other forums with "snobs" act like that?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

pds said:


> Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live" ...


Give them Tom's address


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

croatan said:


> Give them Tom's address


:r Thats the second good laugh I got today :r


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

poker said:


> That *really* upsets me to hear this.


:tpd: I thought my PMs were private. 

Seriously though, sorry to hear that Paul. People are welcome to have issues with anybody, you included, but when it gets personal and borderline illegal like that, it's just plain despicable.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

pds said:


> Lot's of interesting posts here. I was hoping folks would give Jon a bit more benefit of the doubt...as some granted are.
> 
> Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names. Those PM's have told me alot about those people.
> 
> ...


You gotta be kidding me! Whoever has done that is nothing but a punk-arse biotch and don't deserve to be here. If any one who has done that want's to pm me, I'll tell you where I live.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

pds said:


> Lot's of interesting posts here. I was hoping folks would give Jon a bit more benefit of the doubt...as some granted are.
> 
> Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names. Those PM's have told me alot about those people.
> 
> ...


Wow, sorry to hear that Paul. Fella's let's be a little grown up about this. PDS did what he had to or wanted to do and that's it. I'm sure it was a tough decision, but it's made and over with. He is still here and part of this thing and we should remain respectful of him for that despite the decision he has made. Do you think he did this to hurt anyone? Threatening a man for selling a website? After giving us all a place to go and chat and learn and share? That's pretty ballsy. If PDS threatened my home, family or life, I could see returning the favor but to PM the guy and bash him is uncalled for IMHO. It's very sad to get to this point so quickly. Pardon me for blarnig my opinion out at everyone but c'mon, this has gone a bit far. And I am not singling anyone but those who sent the PM's out.


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

Obviously people are taking this way too serious and way too far if threats are being made. The new site will be what we make it. Thanks for all you have done this far pds and jon all I ask is you remember what we had here!

I for one will have a Club Stogie tribute in my signature and be looking for fellow CS members when the new site is up.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

pds said:


> Lot's of interesting posts here. I was hoping folks would give Jon a bit more benefit of the doubt...as some granted are.
> 
> *Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names. Those PM's have told me alot about those people.*
> 
> ...


This is absolutely outrageous. People may disagree. People may not like the new owner. People may jump to conclusions. But no one should feel it is their right to threaten or engage in vitriol.

I keep re-reading this, and I keep getting angrier.

I'll tell you where I live: Maynard, MA. The cowards who would send a threatening PM to pds can come see me there. PM me for my address.

This is incredible.


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

pds said:


> Lot's of interesting posts here. I was hoping folks would give Jon a bit more benefit of the doubt...as some granted are.
> 
> Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names. Those PM's have told me alot about those people.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a very sad commentary on some people.

I was pretty bummed about this yesterday, but feel more optimistic about it today. It's the people who make this place special, if we all stick together things should work out OK.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

pds said:


> Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names. Those PM's have told me alot about those people.


Very sad. Those people need to get a life. This is, after all, a cigar forum! We may or may not like what happens to it in the future, but, bottom line, we will go on smoking cigars and enjoying the friendships we've made here. Hopefully at Club Stogie redux. If not, somewhere else. But, to PM threats is beyond the pale. I am sorry it has descended to this level.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

pds said:


> Lot's of interesting posts here. I was hoping folks would give Jon a bit more benefit of the doubt...as some granted are.
> 
> Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names. Those PM's have told me alot about those people.
> 
> ...


Paul,
I, for once, am speechless.
I am shocked some members have chosen to act in that fashion.


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

To show you how far I have gone down this slope Scottw said "Pardon me for blarnig my opinion out at everyone but c'mon"

I read: Padron me for blarnig my opinion out at everyone but c'mon :r


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

pds said:


> Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names. some of you guys want me "hung in effigy" according to the PM's.





croatan said:


> Give them Tom's address


Better yet, as long as they might be in the neighborhood, give them mine. Gas is expensive. I would be glad to welcome anyone with such poor manners and misplaced emotions.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Paul, I'm sure this is a stressful time for you, emotions are high.... What you just shared with us is the last thing in the World you need to come home to and read.

Your message absolutely turned my stomach when I read that. Hang in there.

P.S. - I'm not big on a banning people, but personal private threats should constitute an immediate ban if it hasn't happened already.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

People giving Paul crap over this need a good swift root in the nuts. :mn Seriously, that really rots my bag.

The site is here because of Paul and although he has sold the site, that was his choice and that is how things go sometimes.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

poker said:


> That *really* upsets me to hear this.


Agreed.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Paul,

I feel bad that after all the hard work you put in, that you would get treated in that manner but the world is full of asshats. I just figured there weren't very many at CS (a bad assumption). Good luck with this and do not take any of these people to heart. They are obviously just lashing out because they never learned any better.

scottie


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

This is a cigar forum for crying out loud, there are much bigger things in life to freak out about. I'm as bummed/anxious as the next gorilla/fish, but to threaten Paul or Jon over this is ubsurd. Grow up! Just my:2!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> To show you how far I have gone down this slope Scottw said "Pardon me for blarnig my opinion out at everyone but c'mon"
> 
> I read: Padron me for blarnig my opinion out at everyone but c'mon :r


I actually typed Padron and had to change it. Didn't want to appear illiterate. That's great though .:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pds said:


> Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names. Those PM's have told me alot about those people.





croatan said:


> Give them Tom's address


Pretty please? I would_ love _to "hash it out" with anyone who threatens Paul.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Pretty please? I would_ love _to "hash it out" with anyone who threatens Paul.


Better yet, I would love to see anyone try.
Can only imagine they have never seen you in person.
Once they do, back to the first line, would love to see anyone try.


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> I think a huge number of transfers over to the new site will stick exclusively to our little nook of Puff, but what's wrong with that?


For better or worse, there will be no more Club Stogie Newbies. Club Stogie "clubhouse" membership can only stay static, or shrink. That is what will be different. Is it "wrong"? I'm reserving judgment.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

It's time for all the real gorillas to circle the wagons around Paul and Jon.
In the current financial mess this country is in, I believe that Paul did what he believed is best for him and his family - an opportunity came along and he took it. Considering how much money some retirement funds have dropped, no one should question a man's decision to make a profit.

As for Jon, he says he a BOTL and that he has no intentions of destroying CS (at least that's how I read it). He is also a businessman. While I don't know how much he paid for CS (and it's none of mine or anyone else business) I would like to believe that one thing he didn't do was steal CS from Paul. He made an offer and Paul accepted it. End of story.

No, I don't like the name. No, I don't really like the fish. But CS belongs to JON (not Paul as previously typed) and if he wants to name it Puff.com or Smokeaplant.com it's his business. As members we can do two things: 1. Quit and go somewhere else. 2. Stay and support the site until it's not fun anymore.

Right now I am taking option #2.

That being said, Jon, It's Friday. Isn't it time to start another mammoth thread...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Pretty please? I would_ love _to "hash it out" with anyone who threatens Paul.


Not a chance Tom. Cowards don't work that way.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Pretty please? I would_ love _to "hash it out" with anyone who threatens Paul.


I'm right there with you.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

jaymz said:


> For better or worse, there will be no more Club Stogie Newbies. Club Stogie "clubhouse" membership can only stay static, or shrink. That is what will be different. Is it "wrong"? I'm reserving judgment.


Not true. Mods will be able to "invite" members from the Puff site who appear to be Club Stogie material. Members will be able to PM mods to let them know of such people.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Not a chance Tom. Cowards don't work that way.


:tpd: As macms would say "quoted for truth"


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Andyman said:


> I'm right there with you.


I'll have to come up there, you and Pete got my back.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> that really rots my bag.


Thats is definitely a serious problem...I suggest a doctor:r


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> You gotta be kidding me! Whoever has done that is nothing but a punk-arse biotch and don't deserve to be here. If any one who has done that want's to pm me, I'll tell you where I live.





icehog3 said:


> Pretty please? I would_ love _to "hash it out" with anyone who threatens Paul.





macjoe53 said:


> It's time for all the real gorillas to circle the wagons around Paul and Jon.
> In the current financial mess this country is in, I believe that Paul did what he believed is best for him and his family - an opportunity came along and he took it. Considering how much money some retirement funds have dropped, no one should question a man's decision to make a profit.
> 
> As for Jon, he says he a BOTL and that he has no intentions of destroying CS (at least that's how I read it). He is also a businessman. While I don't know how much he paid for CS (and it's none of mine or anyone else business) I would like to believe that one thing he didn't do was steal CS from Paul. He made an offer and Paul accepted it. End of story.
> ...


:tpd::tpd::tpd: Very well said Joe. I agree 100% with every point you made. And now I'd like to invite the coward weasels who PM'd Paul and threatened him to come on out with it and apologize publically. 'It just ain't right what you done, now do somethin right.'


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, I'm sorry you decided to take this laundry here too. However, I make no apology for what was said there. You have still not proven your assertion I intended to cheat a Brother in any forum. Why don't we take this to Snobs? Nobody will hurt you there. I stand by my statement that I don't like to crap in my hosts living room, no matter what I think of him.



jitzy said:


> Look I apoligize for this but I do feel there are some people out there that want to see this all fail I however am optimistic and hopeful that all the boards will come together and get along we are all BOTL, but there are some out there with there own agenda.
> Read if you like and I apoligize if you guys all feel I'm coming on here posting after all this time to cause trouble but I'm not I would like to see all this work out.
> http://www.cigarsnobs.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=3091


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Not true. Mods will be able to "invite" members from the Puff site who appear to be Club Stogie material. Members will be able to PM mods to let them know of such people.


Cool, that makes sense.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Some people are so pathetic they have to send threats via the internet. It's a freakin' cigar forum...that's it. To some people, it's there entire lives and they wouldn't know what to do without their online cigar forum. They have no real friends outside of the internet so this is all the know. I know a few people like that who threatened me personally so you're not alone, Paul.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Blueface said:


> Better yet, I would love to see anyone try.
> Can only imagine they have never seen you in person.
> Once they do, back to the first line, would love to see anyone try.


Ive been getting death threats as well - no joke

I know I havent earned your respect yet like Paul has but maybe I can hire some of you (paid in cigars of course) to protect my hide

j


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

pds said:


> Lot's of interesting posts here. I was hoping folks would give Jon a bit more benefit of the doubt...as some granted are.
> 
> Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names. Those PM's have told me alot about those people.
> 
> ...


Isn't effigy a eastern european **** star? 

Paul your absence does not discount all that you did to get us to where we were a few days ago. The past was a challenge that you handled with class and a cooler head than Soloman. If you want assistance in this area just forward the PM's, we can have these things "taken care of".

The future is now the issue and it's a double. New owner and new game plan. Either of which on it's own is a big deal. Together they are.. well it's interesting.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> It's time for all the real gorillas to circle the wagons around Paul and Jon.
> In the current financial mess this country is in, I believe that Paul did what he believed is best for him and his family - an opportunity came along and he took it. Considering how much money some retirement funds have dropped, no one should question a man's decision to make a profit.
> 
> As for Jon, he says he a BOTL and that he has no intentions of destroying CS (at least that's how I read it). He is also a businessman. While I don't know how much he paid for CS (and it's none of mine or anyone else business) I would like to believe that one thing he didn't do was steal CS from Paul. He made an offer and Paul accepted it. End of story.
> ...


I know what you meant, it just made me chuckle.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

joncaputo said:


> Ive been getting death threats as well - no joke
> 
> I know I havent earned your respect yet like Paul has but maybe I can hire some of you (paid in cigars of course) to protect my hide
> 
> j


Sorry to hear that, John. 
There are some pretty idiotic people out there.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> Ive been getting death threats as well - no joke


The man said "death threats" -- people really need to step back and evaluate their lives a bit if they feel the need to make death threats over a CIGAR FORUM.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Paul, sorry to read that you and Jon have been attacked via pm. These keyboard warriors deserve to be publically outed for such disgraceful behavior. I too have your backs.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> Ive been getting death threats as well - no joke
> 
> I know I havent earned your respect yet like Paul has but maybe I can hire some of you (paid in cigars of course) to protect my hide
> 
> j


This is sad. Sorry to hear this Jon. Maybe some of the kids will grow up someday. BTW, congrats on the first set of nanners!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> Ive been getting death threats as well - no joke
> 
> I know I havent earned your respect yet like Paul has but maybe I can hire some of you (paid in cigars of course) to protect my hide
> 
> j


That's amazing. Death threats over a website. Sorry you have to deal with this as well Jon, it certainly goes against the grain of what I tought this place was all about. Perhaps those member's privleges should be suspended. I'll take some smokes off your hands though. :chk


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> Sorry to hear that, John.
> There are some pretty idiotic people out there.


I agree, no one deserves to be treated in this manner, period. I hope you have those morons arrested...or sent to Tom's.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

joncaputo said:


> Ive been getting death threats as well - no joke
> 
> I know I havent earned your respect yet like Paul has but maybe I can hire some of you (paid in cigars of course) to protect my hide
> 
> j


Truly sad Jon.

Most of us here on CS are truly a family.
Some, like me, have had the pleasure of making the chore of travel for work all over the country a fun ride by getting to be meet BOTLs all over the country.
I have met some of the nicest, most generous folks ever.
I have truly made friends.

I can't imagine you spending your hard earned money to make something go to chit.
I can't imagine folks not understanding why what Paul does with what he owns is Paul's business.
I can understand folks not loving the idea but it is not their business, it is yours and Paul's.
I can't imagine anyone, whose information is known to the forum, making threats, in writing. Not only is it idiotic to take it to that level but it is also idiotic to put it in writing, when it can be traced right back to your computer.
I would hope these folks weren't so idiotic to do it from their employer's computer. I know my employer would fire me on the spot.

Jon,
I am close by to you in Boca.
We meet quite often at Tobacco World in Coconut Creek/Pompano Beach.
Would love to extend an invite out to you and offer to meet up any time you want to hang out with some great BOTLs residing in your neck of the woods.


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

joncaputo said:


> Ive been getting death threats as well - no joke
> 
> I know I havent earned your respect yet like Paul has but maybe I can hire some of you (paid in cigars of course) to protect my hide
> 
> j


Its no secret that I'm not in your fan club. However, those who send threatening PM's and/or email are cowards without honor.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been following this thread like I'm sure all of us have. And I agree with what a couple people have said recently, everyone just needs to chill out. I think everyone has proven 10 fold how much they care about CS and I'm sure Jon sees that. Let's all sit back and relax and do what we all do best, smoke a cigar!


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Gorillas,

Thanks for the kind words and support, it is appreciated. I will admit I have been letting some of the things sent to me, and that I have read get me down of late. Your support makes me feel like the true "CS Spirit" is still there.

I'm not going to sit here and lecture everyone on all the good things this community has done for people, the troops, charities, etc. Rest assured there are plenty.

The core of CS are the people that can see the big picture. There were a lot of personal blood sweat and tears put into CS by every member that considers this home.

If I believed Jon had the intentions of blowing this place apart and killing our culture I would not have sold. Could I be wrong, that's always a chance, but I don't believe I am.

I owe it to the Club Stogie community to work with Jon and make sure that the future of CS is a positive one. That is what I am going to do.

The rest of you can make that decision on your own, but know what mine is.

Thanks again for your support BOTL's.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Blueface said:


> Truly sad Jon.
> 
> Most of us here on CS are truly a family.
> Some, like me, have had the pleasure of making the chore of travel for work all over the country a fun ride by getting to be meet BOTLs all over the country.
> ...


count me in

j


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

taltos said:


> Paul, sorry to read that you and Jon have been attacked via pm. These keyboard warriors *deserve to be publically outed *for such disgraceful behavior. I too have your backs.


:tpd:
I'm going with they *need *to be outed. Do I want to herf with such a person? Do I want to assocciate or befriend such a person?

This isn't about being a snitch or a tattle-tale. If there are people who are seriously throwing around threats I think it would be the authorities responsibility to let members know who they/we could be dealing with. _And little punks need to be harassed themselves._


----------



## pmwz (Aug 9, 2007)

How much did you spend on that domain name? I am surprised that puff.com isnt a homepage for a brothel because puff is the german word for whorehouse...
I dont mind the merging but the domain name is just a *really bad choice*


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> Ive been getting death threats as well - no joke
> 
> I know I havent earned your respect yet like Paul has but maybe I can hire some of you (paid in cigars of course) to protect my hide
> 
> j


I got your back Jon & I'd do it for nuthin.



pds said:


> Gorillas,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and support, it is appreciated. I will admit I have been letting some of the things sent to me, and that I have read get me down of late. Your support makes me feel like the true "CS Spirit" is still there.
> 
> ...


Thank you Paul for everything you have created and continue to do here.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ky toker said:


> :tpd:
> I'm going with they *need *to be outed. Do I want to herf with such a person? Do I want to assocciate or befriend such a person?
> 
> This isn't about being a snitch or a tattle-tale. If there are people who are seriously throwing around threats I think it would be the authorities responsibility to let members know who they/we could be dealing with. _And little punks need to be harassed themselves._


Simpler solution:
BANNED under their user name.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Simpler solution:
> BANNED under their user name.


:tpd: I have to say I'm shocked to hear of threats. Really saddens as well as sickens me.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> I've been following this thread like I'm sure all of us have. And I agree with what a couple people have said recently, everyone just needs to chill out. I think everyone has proven 10 fold how much they care about CS and I'm sure Jon sees that. Let's all sit back and relax and do what we all do best, smoke a cigar!


:tpd: I am now in a position to sit back and see what develops.


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

Mr Flibble said:


> Any chance of getting a web name that doesn't sound like a stoners hangout?


ditto....

I'm all for the new site, I think it its done right we'll be able to keep the great culture that already exists here, and I think if anyone can do it right, its the team of folks we got now. Changing anything in life is always challenging and is certain to be met with a bit of trepidation, but I think we'll get through it just fine...

BUT seriously.... *the "puff.com" domain name is NOT good for the culture....* to outsiders, it sounds like a stoner community... but far more importantly, for all the folks inside the forum who do not like the name AND will hesitate to say it very much to friends etc because of the unprofessionalism of the name, it works directly against your goal of creating a more unified site, because its a name that people don't want to get behind.


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm very sad to see the tone some here have adopted. The cigar community is a wonderful one, full of close friendships and shared passions. I don't spend a lot of my time here, but have always felt welcomed. Please don't let something as simple as a domain name or some font changes destroy what we've built here.

:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

After hearing about some of the pms sent to Paul, I'm embarrased. I thought ALL of our members were made of better material. These members make all of us look bad.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

pds said:


> Gorillas,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and support, it is appreciated. I will admit I have been letting some of the things sent to me, and that I have read get me down of late. Your support makes me feel like the true "CS Spirit" is still there.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> ​


nice


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

I went to the Shack Herf this year and yeah there were some great cigars, but more importantly were the men in attendance from CS. That's when CS became more than a cigar board. I met some of the flesh and blood of this place. Nothing that happens here will ever change these men.

I'm a selfish SOB. I'm going to be honest with you guys. I don't care what they call this place, who owns it, or who likes the changes. I need you guys. I need you guys because YOUR generosity has allowed Tony, David and I to organize YOUR efforts and support OUR troops. Like the Shack, CS is not about the cigars, it's about the unselfish and unconditional love of men we've never met before. Do you think that troop really gives a shit about our dam issues here? He's smoking one of OUR cigars with his buddy, sharing OUR letters, enjoying OUR comfort items.

By God we are going to have a Christmas program for these heros. The raffle (YOU) raised $5,000 because YOU wanted to make this happen. CS is (IMHO) the only cigar board that can or has ever accomplished so much for so many. DO NOT let these changes distract you from our soul god dammit. If the changes (whatever they are) cannot support these efforts then we will do this differently. I will never surrender and you had better not either.

The world is staggering financially, my business is being profoundly impacted, this board is changing, but none of this means a god dam thing. Sit your ass in a Blackhawk and ride with someone's son on his last journey. 

Thank you Paul for trusting me with the first auction and then supporting me. Thank everyone of you that sent those first cigars when I was newb with no history. Thank you Dave for supporting me to try and fill your shoes. Thank everyone of you for your trust and friendship. If our troops can work in a sandbox, then by god we can work within a dam blowfish or any other god dam thing.

I... jesus, I'm upset. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

ElkTwin said:


> Please don't let something as simple as a domain name or some font changes destroy what we've built here.


But elk ... they want to use COMIC SANS MS font ... crikey man, you know what that means!


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Simpler solution:
> BANNED under their user name.


I agree, we don't need a lynch mob here. Those folks just need to be gone.

on a lighter note, i am digging this comic MS sans.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

spectrrr said:


> BUT seriously.... *the "puff.com" domain name is NOT good for the culture....* to outsiders, it sounds like a stoner community...


Mabye to stoners it would. It never entered my mind until somebody brought it up.


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> But elk ... they want to use COMIC SANS MS font ... crikey man, you know what that means!


Oh No! Not a sans serif font! Well, we can always pencil the serifs in on the screen... :r


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

joncaputo said:


> Ive been getting death threats as well - no joke
> 
> I know I havent earned your respect yet like Paul has but maybe I can hire some of you (paid in cigars of course) to protect my hide
> 
> j


That is the saddest thing I have read in a while. Apprehensions aside, this should never be done. You should not have to endure that kind of treatment.

It saddens - and sickens - me as a part of this community that there are those here who are capable of these kind of threats.

Sorry for your mistreatment, Jon. I don't like all of the changes, but please believe that Club Stogie is full of a lot of great people... but we have our share of asshats. :hn


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

macms said:


> I went to the Shack Herf this year and yeah there were some great cigars, but more importantly were the men in attendance from CS. That's when CS became more than a cigar board. I met some of the flesh and blood of this place. Nothing that happens here will ever change these men.
> 
> I'm a selfish SOB. I'm going to be honest with you guys. I don't care what they call this place, who owns it, or who likes the changes. I need you guys. I need you guys because YOUR generosity has allowed Tony, David and I to organize YOUR efforts and support OUR troops. Like the Shack, CS is not about the cigars, it's about the unselfish and unconditional love of men we've never met before. Do you think that troop really gives a shit about our dam issues here? He's smoking one of OUR cigars with his buddy, sharing OUR letters, enjoying OUR comfort items.
> 
> ...


Fred you rant with the best of them. Thanks for bringing this back around to what is really important. Many of the friendships I have made here now transcend this forum and will continue in Club Stogies Clubhouse, Puff.com or elsewhere. But you can be assured that it was this community that made the connections possible and for that I will always be grateful to Paul.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> Mabye to stoners it would. It never entered my mind until somebody brought it up.


Roger that, besides, don't stoners "hit" or "toke"?


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

joncaputo said:


> Ive been getting death threats as well - no joke
> 
> I know I havent earned your respect yet like Paul has but maybe I can hire some of you (paid in cigars of course) to protect my hide
> 
> j


I am sorry to hear this Jon, there is no excuse for that kind of behavior.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

joncaputo said:


> Ive been getting death threats as well - no joke


I am sorry to hear this. There is just no excuse for that.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

macms said:


> I went to the Shack Herf this year and yeah there were some great cigars, but more importantly were the men in attendance from CS. That's when CS became more than a cigar board. I met some of the flesh and blood of this place. Nothing that happens here will ever change these men.
> 
> I'm a selfish SOB. I'm going to be honest with you guys. I don't care what they call this place, who owns it, or who likes the changes. I need you guys. I need you guys because YOUR generosity has allowed Tony, David and I to organize YOUR efforts and support OUR troops. Like the Shack, CS is not about the cigars, it's about the unselfish and unconditional love of men we've never met before. Do you think that troop really gives a shit about our dam issues here? He's smoking one of OUR cigars with his buddy, sharing OUR letters, enjoying OUR comfort items.
> 
> ...


Fred you are inspiring to say the least, I'll stay here and swim in the puffer pond.

I have to admit these past few weeks have been an emotional roller coaster in the same respects to my job and with CS. Club Stogie is my sanctuary and I would hate to see everyone run off. I've made better friends here than I could have ever imagined and I too am not ready to give that up.

Paul thank you for what you started, and Jon here's to the continuation of a great place.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

You guys are the greatest! (Well, most of you guys! )



tzaddi said:


> ​


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Threatening the past and present owners for conducting a business transaction? That reached an all time level of lameness.

If it were me on the receiving end, I would take comfort in the fact that the biggest keyboard talkers are normally the biggest pussies in person.


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

joncaputo said:


> Ive been getting death threats as well - no joke


That's freaking crazy. Some people need to remember this is a hobby forum, which is nice, but not something to make threats about.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am going to close this thread. I think most people have had a opportunity to sound off and hopefully I answered most questions (as best as I could).

I would like to say the following:

Trust must be earned. I realize I have not earned your trust. I also realize that I must work hard to earn that trust - and I have every intension of working as hard as humanly possible to earn that trust from each and every one of you (I doubt Ill have much luck with the people threatening my life) 

I ask one favor. Please give me a chance to earn that trust by sticking around a while. Offer constructive feedback/suggestions/criticism. I am open to all of your ideas going forward and will do my absolute best to make sure this is a cigar community you can be proud of. One that supports our troops, supports local businesses, and most importantly one that supports each other.

j


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pds said:


> Unfortunately I have gotten a few PM's from folks threatening to "find out where I live", and calling me a few choice names.


This is sad.

And if anyone is reading my response, people have been banned for less.



Da Klugs said:


> just forward the PM's, we can have these things "taken care of".


I agree. People like that have no business here and I don't really want to be part of of forum that allows them.


joncaputo said:


> Ive been getting death threats as well - no joke
> j


This is even worse.

Those that sent the PMs need to be :bn


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking like early December for launch - stay tuned!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Christmas in a new House! thanks for the update Jon.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

WooHoo looking forward to what is in store. :tu

:bl :bl :bl


----------

